# 1957 Bel Air Convertible



## BIG WHIT 64

I have been looking for a 57 or 58 Rag For about three years, now i got her!!! This is going to be a slow build so please be patient with me....:thumbsup:.. I did have the opportunity of taking this car to a shop and drop it off with the homeboy Grinch who found it for me., But I love the challenge and the grind of building cars.... After Building my 64 vert I decided to step into a big boy build ....!!enough with the chit chat here she goes.... The motivation for this car comes from So many areas .....The formula 64 rag... Trino 64rag.... Golddigger 57rag .... SKIM ALL OF HIS SHIT ... The blueprint 57 Rag capital punishment 57 Rag..... And of course 8cents 58 ........ you guys get where I'm going...... I LOVE THIS LOW RIDING GANGSTA SHIT


COMING SOON THA BLUEZ


----------



## fallstown2163

Ttt to the homie with the 57 drop !!!  good luck with the build homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks homie,:biggrin:, I'm ready!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

This picture should have been first we are pulling it out of the barn literally!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Whoops sorry about the earlier pictures I didn't know if you delete something from Photobucket it erases the picture.....


----------



## big C

Nice you guys ever come down for the moultrie swapmeet


----------



## elsylient

Bump for my homeboy doing hes thing,,, I know this ride gonna be sik once its done..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## westcoastlowrider

Damm homie ima watch this build the rag looks solid as fuck congrats homie keep the pics coming


----------



## Impala killer

So what did a project like that cost


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Fa show.... I live in Boyle Heights off of first and Clarence...,!!!!!! Aliso Village ha ha haa


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Impala killer said:


> So what did a project like that cost


 more than I wanted to spend...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

westcoastlowrider said:


> Damm homie ima watch this build the rag looks solid as fuck congrats homie keep the pics coming


 thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## newstyle_64

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


nice, i just picked one up about 8 month ago ,an it needs a lot of work to im going to do most of the work myself to:thumbsup: good luck


----------



## carlito77

nice find TTT!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

newstyle_64 said:


> nice, i just picked one up about 8 month ago ,an it needs a lot of work to im going to do most of the work myself to:thumbsup: good luck


Thanks ... I'm in trouble cause I got BIG PLANS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

carlito77 said:


> nice find TTT!


 thanks for the bump, stay tuned


----------



## rivman

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Fa show.... I live in Boyle Heights off of first and Clarence...,!!!!!! Aliso Village ha ha haa


Damn! Alotta jr high homies from there!

I grew up off Brooklyn & Soto.


----------



## drasticbean

Congrates !!!!!!!
On the new addition to your family


----------



## regal ryda

Damn Whit looks pretty solid :thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO

*Looking forward to this build... Good luck with it bro... Here some Inspiration*






:thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Do that thing Whit! I know it will be bad ass when your done!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

rivman said:


> Damn! Alotta jr high homies from there!
> 
> I grew up off Brooklyn & Soto.


Ha haaa that's right up the hill:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

drasticbean said:


> Congrates !!!!!!!
> On the new addition to your family


Thanks Bean..... My goal is VEGAS !!!!!!!!!!!


regal ryda said:


> Damn Whit looks pretty solid :thumbsup:


well after bangin on it i REALLY have some work to do



L4YNLO said:


> *Looking forward to this build... Good luck with it bro... Here some Inspiration*
> View attachment 551698
> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 551699


That's nice, keep them pics coming



58 Del-pala said:


> Do that thing Whit! I know it will be bad ass when your done!


ha let the games begin !!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I really appreciate the motivation I know it's early in the build but you guys really got me pumped up I need it, Any pictures you have of your builds or custom 57's send them I need ideas
thanks riders!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I love this color..... Does anyone know exactly what it is


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> Nice you guys ever come down for the moultrie swapmeet


When is it?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: nice score


----------



## Wizzard

Thats a nice find! 
Gonna be cool to see your progress.


----------



## rivman

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I love this color..... Does anyone know exactly what it is


Don't know the color but that's Ragtop Pete on here from LIFESTYLE. Hit em up, he's a good dude.


----------



## rivman

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Ha haaa that's right up the hill:h5:


OH YEAH

Good luck on the build...NOTHING BEATS A RAG 7!!


----------



## calitos62

rivman said:


> OH YEAH
> 
> Good luck on the build...NOTHING BEATS A RAG 7!!


What he said!!! X57


----------



## rivman

calitos62 said:


> What he said!!! X57


How would you know??:buttkick:


----------



## calitos62

rivman said:


> How would you know??:buttkick:


I don't just saying!!! Lol ssup homie how ya been??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

An everything is there


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

rivman said:


> Don't know the color but that's Ragtop Pete on here from LIFESTYLE. Hit em up, he's a good dude.


Thanks that's good to know....


----------



## elsylient

here some motivation


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Dang carnal..... Get over here I need some help


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Just clowning a bit at the crib


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

http://i1326.photobucket.com/albums...599C79F-5605-00000388DE426EB3_zps5bbe35eb.mp4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS 1 HELL OF A FIND,CONGRATS G


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Keep checin in, pics posted daily..... Until I run out of money


----------



## rivman

calitos62 said:


> I don't just saying!!! Lol ssup homie how ya been??


Haha. Sure sure. 

Been alright, working like a foo. Y tu?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I have been looking for a 57 or 58 Rag For about three years, now i got her!!! This is going to be a slow build so please be patient with me....:thumbsup:.. I did have the opportunity of taking this car to a shop and drop it off with the homeboy Grinch who found it for me., But I love the challenge and the grind of building cars.... After Building my 64 vert I decided to step into a big boy build ....!!enough with the chit chat here she goes.... The motivation for this car comes from So many areas .....The formula 64 rag... Trino 64rag.... Golddigger 57rag .... SKIM ALL OF HIS SHIT ... The blueprint 57 Rag capital punishment 57 Rag..... And of course 8cents 58 ........ you guys get where I'm going...... I LOVE THIS LOW RIDING GANGSTA SHIT
> 
> 
> COMING SOON THA BLUEZ


 looks good my brother :thumbsup: those 57 rags are hard


----------



## calitos62

rivman said:


> Haha. Sure sure.
> 
> Been alright, working like a foo. Y tu?


Lol.... Same caca different day!!!


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> When is it?


November 16-18 they always have a shit load of tri five parts. It will be worth your ride down


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS 1 HELL OF A FIND,CONGRATS G


 I'm up for the challenge...



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looks good my brother :thumbsup: those 57 rags are hard


 I here it's HARD on ur wallet also



big C said:


> November 16-18 they always have a shit load of tri five parts. It will be worth your ride down


 we are Rollin this year


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The quarters are not as nice as I thought


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The gaps don't look too bad


----------



## CadillacTom

Subscribed, Big Homie....can't wait to see how she turn out:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

NICE ttt fo da Homie


----------



## calitos62

Keep them pics coming!!! TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

nice find homie looks in pretty good shape .good luck on your build...uffin:


----------



## rag61

Just don't look back !! Keep moving forward!!! Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

CadillacTom said:


> Subscribed, Big Homie....can't wait to see how she turn out:thumbsup:


 Appreciate it Homie stay tuned



MAJESTICS'49 said:


> nice find homie looks in pretty good shape .good luck on your build...uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

rag61 said:


> Just don't look back !! Keep moving forward!!! Can't wait to see it!!!!


:worship:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE

nice find!!!!
rag fitty 7 is the shit!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Found some bad spots that need to be cut out.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

All the way to the metal so we can see what were dealing with


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

my dream


----------



## newstyle_64

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks ... I'm in trouble cause I got BIG PLANS


im not going to go all out with this one ,my 64 was to much work an money . so this one is going to b more og ,and candy paint maybe an ls


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

WOW this is gonna be a good one to follow.....



do you guys even know there are a thing called hardtops? LOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks for all the love you guys are showing me I really appreciate it, this is going be a fun one!!!!! hardtop, what's that?:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

Looks super soild,congrats on the find..ill be following this thread:thumbsup: somthing about a 57 rag skirted down with the ass layed out:wow::boink:


----------



## Tage

nice find! Congrats! I will def be checking in on this build!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

johner956 said:


> Looks super soild,congrats on the find..ill be following this thread:thumbsup: somthing about a 57 rag skirted down with the ass layed out:wow::boink:


hell yea that's what I'm sayin!!!!!!



Tage said:


> nice find! Congrats! I will def be checking in on this build!


Thanks homie


----------



## TKeeby79

Congrats on the New ride! 57 Rag is a beauty! Subscribed...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TKeeby79 said:


> Congrats on the New ride! 57 Rag is a beauty! Subscribed...


Thanks, I can't wait to see ur baby, when she's done! We need to talk about some things......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Got the fenders off drop the motor started with the quarters!!!! They were OK,


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

....... new doors


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SHITTTTTT FLOORS, TRUNK pan, INNER QUARTER,QUARTER PANEL And the old doors not in bad shape


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

We decided they were easier to replace then put a lot of mud....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

That's the homie Dale:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Cali Way

i like it!


----------



## BigVics58

:wow:!!


----------



## 1OGPana

Looks like u getting busy....good luck on the build.....
just wondering you gonna cut it......
I decided to bag mine...just in case of resale value....u know....


----------



## Glassman704

"HARDTOP" Thats grinch's head. Have fun on your rad whit. Let grinch or me know if you nede new glass cut.


----------



## WGCMIKE

Lookin good WHIT!!!! T.T.T


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Damm homie you said "slow" build LOL :thumbsup: at this rate the car should be finished next weekend LOL


----------



## calitos62

Glassman704 said:


> "HARDTOP" Thats grinch's head. Have fun on your rad whit. Let grinch or me know if you nede new glass cut.


:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

1OGPana said:


> Looks like u getting busy....good luck on the build.....
> just wondering you gonna cut it......
> I decided to bag mine...just in case of resale value....u know....


I'm gonna cut it up......



Glassman704 said:


> "HARDTOP" Thats grinch's head. Have fun on your rad whit. Let grinch or me know if you nede new glass cut.


ok thanks.... 



WGCMIKE said:


> Lookin good WHIT!!!! T.T.T





westcoastlowrider said:


> Damm homie you said "slow" build LOL :thumbsup: at this rate the car should be finished next weekend LOL


Ha ha haaa, VEGAS BABY


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mike mike.... Carlitos, WEST UP


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Cali Way said:


> i like it![/QUlike]
> 
> just following ur lead homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Yes I am cutting off the entire quarter panel inner and outer......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ouch that hurt......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## big C

damn yalls bodyshop has a ceiling fan thats pimp


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Puttin in that work......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> damn yalls bodyshop has a ceiling fan thats pimp


I almost chopped my head off a few times:banghead:


----------



## calitos62

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Mike mike.... Carlitos, WEST UP



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ya know we here all the way!!!


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## kaos283

Subscribed  Some serious work right there.


----------



## JOHNER

Damn already...moving right along :thumbsup:


----------



## Curtis Fisher

:inout:TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm going this HARD weekend!!!!!!!! OR HAM, as my kids would say....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## carlito77

:wow:hno: damn!!


----------



## sobayduece

damm putting in work :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Dammm homie fast progress what color are u going with? Plan to cut it for hydros?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ls1, aircraft, some blue!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sobayduece said:


> damm putting in work :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I love this color..... Does anyone know exactly what it is


I really like this


----------



## 13OZKAR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Fa show.... I live in Boyle Heights off of first and Clarence...,!!!!!! Aliso Village ha ha haa


ORALE! I MEMBER "VARRIO CSL" CLARENCE STEET LOCOS! HAD A COUPLE HOMEBOYS FROM THERE LONG TIME AGO!


----------



## 13OZKAR

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ha ha Haa...... What about TMC THE MOB CREW.....OG STRESS1 RIP


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Ha ha Haa...... What about TMC THE MOB CREW.....OG STRESS1 RIP


U live in boyle heights?? I stay at corner of Whittier Blvd and Soto St, right behind whittier blvd. White Fence and Evergreen LOL use to roll around with them cats back in the days with my primo.


----------



## Emailad4me773

Getting Down Homie!!!!!!

Good build


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

westcoastlowrider said:


> U live in boyle heights?? I stay at corner of Whittier Blvd and Soto St, right behind whittier blvd. White Fence and Evergreen LOL use to roll around with them cats back in the days with my primo.


Not anymore, lived there like 83-91, then shit got outta control!!! Cause we bang... Ahhh the ol days!! before THE WIFE, THE KIDS, THE REAL RESPONSIBILITIES


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Not anymore, lived there like 83-91, then shit got outta control!!! Cause we bang... Ahhh the ol days!! before THE WIFE, THE KIDS, THE REAL RESPONSIBILITIES


Haha hell yeah 90s was outta control here shit always went down in the LA river here too LOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

My wife and I got married by Father Greg at Dolores Mission church .... We keep it HOOD... Hahaaaa


----------



## Too-Low

NICE SCORE HOMIE...EVERYBODY COMING UP ON RAGS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## calitos62

Hell yeah!!!! Keep them coming!!!
:h5: :h5:


----------



## Emailad4me773

x2


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> My wife and I got married by Father Greg at Dolores Mission church .... We keep it HOOD... Hahaaaa


:thumbsup: thats right homie


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Looking good keep on doing work !! Homie Whit!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Ha ha Haa...... What about TMC THE MOB CREW.....OG STRESS1 RIP


 YUP I REMEMBER, MC-FORCE, LIME ST, TINY BOYS, STATE ST, AND THE LIST GOES ON.... I GREW UP IN CITY TERRACE (VARRIO GERAGHTY LOMA/ROCKWOOD ST) ALL MY HOMIES WERE FROM THERE! GROWING UP ALWAYS HAD PEDO WITH THE (MARA VILLAS) CUZ OF MY HOMIES AND CUZ WHERE I LIVED!!!! SHIT WAS HOT BACK THEN!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

westcoastlowrider said:


> U live in boyle heights?? I stay at corner of Whittier Blvd and Soto St, right behind whittier blvd. White Fence and Evergreen LOL use to roll around with them cats back in the days with my primo.


:thumbsup: I REMEMBER EATING AT THE 24HRS AFTER ALL THE PARTYS THEM BURRITOS WERE THE SHIT.... MEMBER U MEMBER?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

nothing better than a 57 vert, congratulations!


----------



## 13OZKAR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Not anymore, lived there like 83-91, then shit got outta control!!! Cause we bang... Ahhh the ol days!! before THE WIFE, THE KIDS, THE REAL RESPONSIBILITIES


:roflmao: TRUE! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> My wife and I got married by Father Greg at Dolores Mission church .... We keep it HOOD... Hahaaaa


:thumbsup: I OWEN A PROPERTY IN EAST LOS BY WHITTIER AND ATLANTIC SO IM ALWAYS DOWN THERE! MY JEFITOS STILL LIVE IN THE SAME OLD HOUSE IN GERAGHTY LOMA!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

THIS IS ONE OF MY PROJECTS... KEEP AT IT HOMIE! ~213 TTT~


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 553511
> View attachment 553512
> View attachment 553513
> View attachment 553514
> View attachment 553516
> THIS IS ONE OF MY PROJECTS... KEEP AT IT HOMIE! ~213 TTT~


 now that GANGSTA, I want one....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

13OZKAR said:


> YUP I REMEMBER, MC-FORCE, LIME ST, TINY BOYS, STATE ST, AND THE LIST GOES ON.... I GREW UP IN CITY TERRACE (VARRIO GERAGHTY LOMA/ROCKWOOD ST) ALL MY HOMIES WERE FROM THERE! GROWING UP ALWAYS HAD PEDO WITH THE (MARA VILLAS) CUZ OF MY HOMIES AND CUZ WHERE I LIVED!!!! SHIT WAS HOT BACK THEN!!!!!!


Yea it was, I don't know how any of us SURVIVED!! From 1st to 4st in Aliso, it was like 15 different gangs. 



13OZKAR said:


> :thumbsup: I REMEMBER EATING AT THE 24HRS AFTER ALL THE PARTYS THEM BURRITOS WERE THE SHIT.... MEMBER U MEMBER?
> View attachment 553510


yea I member, BUT AIN'T NOTHING LIKE AL AN BEAS NEXT TO HOLLENBECK YOUTH CENTER.... Bean an cheese is the bomb!!!!!!!!



64_EC_STYLE said:


> nothing better than a 57 vert, congratulations!


:thumbsup: thanks loc



CHAPARRO64 said:


> Looking good keep on doing work !! Homie Whit!!!


 I see u, building that CADDY at age 14


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Today I got some sandblasting done ....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I patched this hole where the old antenna was.... I'm pretty sure Dale is going to fix it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

This is the backside of one of the fenders that I patched


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The deck lid needs a little love also


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Got the floors cut out!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Today I got some sandblasting done ....


A tip from experience. A pressure pot would be a lot faster. I used one on the whole belly of my rag. Came out sweet and quick.


----------



## low4ever

Homie you ain't playin, putting in major work. :h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SIX1RAG said:


> A tip from experience. A pressure pot would be a lot faster. I used one on the whole belly of my rag. Came out sweet and quick.


Thanks,,, tips ALWAYS WELCOME


low4ever said:


> Homie you ain't playin, putting in major work. :h5:


THANKS I love it.....


----------



## rivman

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Yea it was, I don't know how any of us SURVIVED!! From 1st to 4st in Aliso, it was like 15 different gangs.
> 
> yea I member, BUT AIN'T NOTHING LIKE AL AN BEAS NEXT TO HOLLENBECK YOUTH CENTER.... Bean an cheese is the bomb!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: thanks loc
> 
> I see u, building that CADDY at age 14


Damn homie, You bringing back all the flashbacks!


----------



## CHAPARRO64

low4ever said:


> Homie you ain't playin, putting in major work. :h5:


Foe sho


----------



## .TODD

WOWS SHES BEAUTYFUL


----------



## jdc68chevy

ATL bump for the homie i know its going to be off the chain when its done .


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

A little test fit with the floors and rockers


----------



## rivman

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> A little test fit with the floors and rockers


NICE!:shocked:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Floors and trunk pants


----------



## low4ever

damn at this rate you will be finished by new year's:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Hopefully some of you guys will post some 57's from the supershow and other events


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: coming along nice


----------



## westcoastlowrider

low4ever said:


> damn at this rate you will be finished by new year's:nicoderm:


New years? At this rate it should be ready by Halloween lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ha ah haaaa


----------



## west coast ridaz

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> A little test fit with the floors and rockers


nice to see new fresh metal


----------



## Impala killer

I got sum pics of the 57s at the show


----------



## L4YNLO

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Floors and trunk pants


Get down James Brown.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

Bad ass build so far man your one brave dude for chopping up the rag like that even if it was to place the pans LOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WAIT till You see what's next.......


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> WAIT till You see what's next.......


Ahhhhhhh shiiiieettttttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Impala killer said:


> I got sum pics of the 57s at the show


Please post


----------



## drasticbean

Just beautiful ....... I'm loving this shit .....!!!


----------



## Wizzard

Wow! Real nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Test fitting the inners and outers With self tapping screws


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

drasticbean said:


> Just beautiful ....... I'm loving this shit .....!!!


Can't wait for u to shoot her.....



Wizzard said:


> Wow! Real nice work! :thumbsup:


 thanks, it's a challenge


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work and progress!


----------



## edelmiro13

Nice work Big Whit .... Gonna be on sharp 57 rag when it's done


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

Ttt


----------



## kaos283

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Floors and trunk pants


I dont know many people that have the balls to bring a project back to life like you guys are doing. I mean you gotta have skills to re-align all that !


----------



## kaos283

drasticbean said:


> Just beautiful ....... I'm loving this shit .....!!!


Supp Bean, got your computer fixed


----------



## Tage

Nah he didnt cause its still in my crib waiting for me to fix it :uh::ugh: lol... gotta get around to it this week for him LOL!


----------



## Tage

wow!!! you replaced like everything!!! Jesus! Nice work!


----------



## Tage

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Floors and trunk pants


wow!!! you replaced like everything!!! Jesus! Nice work!


----------



## kaos283

Tage said:


> Nah he didnt cause its still in my crib waiting for me to fix it :uh::ugh: lol... gotta get around to it this week for him LOL!


LOL, no prob.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

kaos283 said:


> LOL, no prob.


Get that Computer fixed


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Tage...... Get that computer fixed please for all of us that missed it


----------



## calitos62

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Passenger side rocker looking very good


----------



## big C

:thumbsup: I know where there a 57 2dr hrdtp out in texas complete car but its upside down on the roof I have been thinking about getting it but shit id like to get my 64 done first. You guys aint fucking around with it thats for damn sure


----------



## impalaluv

good work !


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> :thumbsup: I know where there a 57 2dr hrdtp out in texas complete car but its upside down on the roof I have been thinking about getting it but shit id like to get my 64 done first. You guys aint fucking around with it thats for damn sure


Ha ha we gettin it.... 



impalaluv said:


> good work !


Thanks we just getting started,!



redrum702 said:


> ttt


thanks for the BUMP


----------



## Tage

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Tage...... Get that computer fixed please for all of us that missed it


Def gonna get on it tmr after work for Mr. Bean


----------



## MR.59

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 ARE THOSE CONVERT MOUNTS TACKED ON?


----------



## MR.59

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Floors and trunk pants


ALL BRAND NEW!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

MR.59 said:


> ARE THOSE CONVERT MOUNTS TACKED ON?


Yes they were, now were gonna do it right.... 


MR.59 said:


> ALL BRAND NEW!


 that's the only way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

This is all just test fits with self tapping screws


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I posted this last picture because it shows how tedious it is punching holes all the way around the entire car for our welds......... this job sucks!!!! Where trying to be as close and distance as the factory welds...


----------



## drasticbean

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Can't wait for u to shoot her.....


Me .???????? 

I just can't wait to see all the body work done.


----------



## drasticbean

Tage said:


> Def gonna get on it tmr after work for Mr. Bean


Thanks Tage


----------



## elsylient

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I posted this last picture because it shows how tedious it is punching holes all the way around the entire car for our welds......... this job sucks!!!! Where trying to be as close and distance as the factory welds...


THAT`S THE ONLY "RIGHT" WAY TO PUNCH HOLES, AND AND SPOT THESE IN TO GET A LOOK FACTORY
I LIKE THEM 57`S,,, SOME PEOPLE WILL SAY THOSE WERE PLAYED OUT, BUT NOT TO ME , THERE`S ALWAYS ROOM FOR ANOTHER ONE,,,,JUST LIKE MY FRIENDS SAY 64`S ARE "PLAYED OUT" BUT HOW MANY "NICE ONES" ARE OUT? YOU ALWAYS HAVE ROOM FOR 1 MORE! GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUILD. I SOLD MINE OFF YEARS AGO, HAD A 56 AND 57.
SOME DAY MAYBE ANOTHER 57? YOU CAN`T BEAT THAT LOOK, AND OH YEAH, I WOULD TAKE A CLEAN "PLAYED OUT" 64 RAG ALSO. BUILD IT HOW YOU LIKE! SHE`S GOING TO BE BRAND NEW!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks Mr. 59 by the way do you know where I can get some Spotlight Mirrors from?


----------



## KERRBSS

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> This is all just test fits with self tapping screws


Are you building that in your kitchen!


----------



## doctahouse

SIX1RAG said:


> Are you building that in your kitchen!


With the ceiling fan in the other pic, I think you're right!!!





Lookin real good. You're going about it the right way.


----------



## abelblack65

How does the gauge of sheet metal compare OEM vs repop, little/big difference?


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I posted this last picture because it shows how tedious it is punching holes all the way around the entire car for our welds......... this job sucks!!!! Where trying to be as close and distance as the factory welds...


Thats why I got a pneumatic hole punch. You will still have to drill a few but not near as many your right drilling all them holes takes forever


----------



## kaos283

big C said:


> Thats why I got a pneumatic hole punch. You will still have to drill a few but not near as many your right drilling all them holes takes forever


x2, well borrowed it from a friend


----------



## Mr Gee

*Nice 57 raggie!!*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SIX1RAG said:


> Are you building that in your kitchen!


Ha ha haaaa u know it, we gotta eat. Some fools on here be puttin all there chrome in the living room!!!!!!! SHIT WE JUST BUILD RAG 57 in the kitchen.... Ha haa



doctahouse said:


> With the ceiling fan in the other pic, I think you're
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin real good. You're going about it the right way.


We gotta stay cool, it is HOTLANTA




Mr Gee said:


> *Nice 57 raggie!!*


thanks MR. Gee


----------



## TKeeby79

BIG WHIT 64 your Belair will be on the road soon enough! Congrats on owning a must have ride and good luck on the build!


----------



## elsylient

looking pretty good fool


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Looking good whit keep it up !!!


----------



## MR.59

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks Mr. 59 by the way do you know where I can get some Spotlight Mirrors from?


SORRY, NOT INTO THE 57`S SINCE I SOLD MINE YEARS AGO,,,,,,,,,,,,BUT WATCHIN THIS CAR GO TOGTHER, BUILD A 57 MIGHT BE ON MY BUCKET LIST!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## calitos62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brad.ruggles32

looking good............. wish I knew people who were good at metal work


----------



## drasticbean

Dam.... Your move at a very super flash Gordon speed..... 
But I love it.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The only thing that is welded are the floors everything else is screwed down for fitting


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

get to work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

not talkin shit but damn maybe you should have just got the repo body lol looks like only firewall and post and the center peice below snap was used from the last body lol. looks good so far deff takes balls to cut up a 57 rag like that


----------



## Tage

need more pics please


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

kandychromegsxr said:


> not talkin shit but damn maybe you should have just got the repo body lol looks like only firewall and post and the center peice below snap was used from the last body lol. looks good so far deff takes balls to cut up a 57 rag like that


All good, one side was not in the bast shape so I replaced both sides! .... 


FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> get to work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come help me.....


Tage said:


> need more pics please


u got it"""""


----------



## kandychromegsxr

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> All good, one side was not in the bast shape so I replaced both sides! ....


baller talk


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

all i can say is holy shit!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I love this color..... Does anyone know exactly what it is


looks like a candy cobalt over silver........or candy oriental blue over silver with a few more heavy coats of the blue


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

you got your foot to tha floor i see....dayum DU WERK SON


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>



shit is looking tight. keep em comin


----------



## L4YNLO

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


Coming along nice:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

SIX1RAG said:


> Are you building that in your kitchen!


if you don't have a 57 rag in the kitchen, you ain't doin shit. LMAO J/K car is looking good.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> if you don't have a 57 rag in the kitchen, you ain't doin shit. LMAO J/K car is looking good.


That's right


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> All good, one side was not in the bast shape so I replaced both sides! ....
> 
> Come help me.....
> u got it"""""


man i got the trunk pans in lesters 65 last night ....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## calitos62

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

an this is my worst nightmare !!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Reppin THE BIG "O" 

OBSESSION CUZZ!!!!!


----------



## impala63

car is looking good.Can i see a pic of you 61 and 64 to?


----------



## Tage

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 wow! Serious progress on this car man! nice!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## impala63

Bad ass rides.The 57 is going to be killer.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

NO MORE PICTURES UNTIL VEGAS!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

impala63 said:


> Bad ass rides.The 57 is going to be killer.


 Thanks HOMIE


----------



## calitos62

This 1 is badd azz!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


Killing it with the 4s !!!! I'm putting mine back in storage


----------



## drasticbean

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> NO MORE PICTURES UNTIL VEGAS!!!!!


You buggin right....


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

That's a line up you got there


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

Nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks,Now all I want is a RAG 8......


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks,Now all I want is a RAG 8......



me too .......o wait does a 68 count ????


----------



## TKeeby79

Wow GREAT progress there!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

edelmiro13 said:


> Killing it with the 4s !!!! I'm putting mine back in storage


you're right man, your car is crap...you can keep it at my house so you don't have to look at it. J/K I haven't been able to see it in person but I'm digging that setup.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> NO MORE PICTURES UNTIL VEGAS!!!!!



aawww man not another one, might as well not have a build topic to keep us motivated


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Kidding kidding kidding .....I'll post some shit this weekend!!!! im making some progress over here, Anybody hiring I'm running out of money?


----------



## el chevvy

Looking good. Good luck


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> me too .......o wait does a 68 count ????


oh yea!!!! that works too ..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

edelmiro13 said:


> Killing it with the 4s !!!! I'm putting mine back in storage


thanks homie.



drasticbean said:


> You buggin right....


 ha ha not me I'm addicted, now that i know how to post pictures.



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> That's a line up you got there


:thumbsup:


MR. OBSESSION said:


> Nice


glad to see u made it home.



TKeeby79 said:


> Wow GREAT progress there!


 can't wait to see urs in person! 



el chevvy said:


> Looking good. Good luck


.... thanks for stopping in:h5:


----------



## el toby

damm whit!!! you gonna kill the game with that one....:thumbsup:looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Kidding kidding kidding .....I'll post some shit this weekend!!!! im making some progress over here, Anybody hiring I'm running out of money?


sell me the 61!


----------



## infamous704

Nice Build!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Getting all the holes drilled out ready for Welds


----------



## regal ryda

shit I figured the engine would be in by this weekend, you movin like a episode of overhaulin, great build up :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

rag61 said:


> sell me the 61!


Hmmmmm!!!!!



infamous704 said:


> Nice Build!


Thanks... Now it's getting tough


----------



## kaos283

regal ryda said:


> shit I figured the engine would be in by this weekend, you movin like a episode of overhaulin, great build up :thumbsup:


Good one  and great progress Whit .


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> shit I figured the engine would be in by this weekend, you movin like a episode of overhaulin, great build up :thumbsup:


Me too but (DALE) the guy that is helping me his daughter is in the middle of state softball playoffs


----------



## Tage

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


Serious progress! nice!


----------



## TKeeby79

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I love this color..... Does anyone know exactly what it is











the other color you was looking for..........


----------



## calitos62

TTT


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Damn homie. When some people say they replaced all the rust I think you got that beat LOL. Looking great so far and by doing it that way it will be ready for paint that much sooner.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Coca Pearl said:


> the other color you was looking for..........


----------



## elsylient

ttt


----------



## 1229

58 Del-pala said:


> Damn homie. When some people say they replaced all the rust I think you got that beat LOL. Looking great so far and by doing it that way it will be ready for paint that much sooner.


he took the whole "replacing the bad sheet metal" to the next level x57.


----------



## regal ryda

that should be the name "Bad Metal"


----------



## BIGTONY

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> an this is my worst nightmare !!!!!!


I know what that is but do you know the exact name for it or where to get one? i searched ebay for all the names i could think of and nodda


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Gapping tool, or gap key I think


----------



## regal ryda

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Gapping tool, or gap key I think


Gap spacer gauge


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Bac at it tomorrow,


----------



## westcoastlowrider

a little motivation homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## carlito77

TTT! incredible build :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Today I got the fenders primed ready for some body work on them!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks for the motivational pictures keep them coming


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Time to go to sleep!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

GOOD CATCHIN UP WITH YOU THE OTHER DAY


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Time to go to sleep!!!


you ready go night, night, errrbody go night, night....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ha ha haaaa


----------



## Mr Impala

you need 57 ac? 1200.00 with compressor i need it gone thats a hell of a deal


----------



## Glassman704

TTT


----------



## MIRACLE

:worship:



Mr Impala said:


> you need 57 ac? 1200.00 with compressor i need it gone thats a hell of a deal


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## rag61

Mr Impala said:


> you need 57 ac? 1200.00 with compressor i need it gone thats a hell of a deal


whit I think he said FREE!!! That's a deal!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Lookin damn good Whit :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


Stay tuned



Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


more to come this week



rag61 said:


> whit I think he said FREE!!! That's a deal!


 I'm going with an LS, but that is a great price



Sin7 said:


> Lookin damn good Whit :nicoderm:


 thanks this is a fun build, I'm a good student...


----------



## WestsideRider

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking good brother whit keep it up baby boy


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:drama:Great build,I'm definitely keepin up with this:drama:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Today we got everything primed and we can really see all the places that need work


----------



## calitos62

TTT


----------



## CHAPARRO64

TTT thought you were. Done already ?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Next week


----------



## Coca Pearl

and the begining get that five seven a body massage


----------



## drasticbean

wow...... primer...!


----------



## Skim

looking good homie!


----------



## sobayduece

Damm good progress i wish i could get mine done this fast :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

youre on a roll man, looks good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

sobayduece said:


> Damm good progress i wish i could get mine done this fast :thumbsup:


x57 damn i need to get on it


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE

Lookin good WHIT!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good !!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: big weekend coming up....


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :biggrin: big weekend coming up....


:shocked: seen some nice tri fives today


----------



## xtinataguba

good job in restoring. keep it up!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> :shocked: seen some nice tri fives today


Where u at


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Where u at


You guys have a safe trip home. Next time I am in the atl Im going to have to hit yall up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good meetin u homie... Hit us up if ur near..,!!!!! Post some pic of ur 64


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Today was a good day at the Moultre Ga. Swapmeet


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## CJAY

NICE BUILD WHIT!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good meetin u homie... Hit us up if ur near..,!!!!! Post some pic of ur 64


Yes sir I will my wifes people saty in lagrange. My 64 is still in the build process the topic is called swamp thing.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

one Down one to go


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm setting the fender to trunk piece making sure it's in good enough shape


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


man you went grocery shopping. over the weekend.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Yea , with a shoppin cart....


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Yea , with a shoppin cart....


Lol . My wife was like some dudes pushing a buggy from wal mart around.


----------



## npazzin

man, this is deffinately a "BUILD" LOL, you cut that bitch all up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crewd62

Awesome project, your 64 is my inspiration for my 65 drop. Thinkin go goin with that paint scheme and rims. Keep up the good work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> Lol . My wife was like some dudes pushing a buggy from wal mart around.


Yep yep... That was us, ha ha ha... And it was full to the rim



npazzin said:


> man, this is deffinately a "BUILD" LOL, you cut that bitch all up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: the right way!!!!!



crewd62 said:


> Awesome project, your 64 is my inspiration for my 65 drop. Thinkin go goin with that paint scheme and rims. Keep up the good work


 HOC, Candy Apple red w/ silver base.... Keep me posted, do u have build page!


----------



## impala63

Big whit dont forget to hit me up when you get that clip.to make the kit complete?


----------



## crewd62

Don't have a build page yet. Just got it sandblasted, completely striped. Read to put on rotisery. Ran out of money lol. But just put pans in it. Needs a lot of work. Gonna be slow


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

impala63 said:


> Big whit dont forget to hit me up when you get that clip.to make the kit complete?


I got u.... It's comin from Canada!


----------



## impala63

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I got u.... It's comin from Canada!


cool


----------



## Loco 61

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup Brother whit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup Brother whit


What up mike!!!! That 60 LOOKIN good


----------



## calitos62

TTT homie....


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Yea , with a shoppin cart....


:rofl::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## big C

happy thanksgiving whit and all the obsession gang


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*HaPPY Thanksgiving Brother whit*


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## JasonJ

I just found this topic, man when do you sleep???
I just went thru all 20 pages and saw a years worth of work in a month, lol. Im going to add this to my subscriptions. uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks everybody for the kind words and encouragement, I fell off a little bit the last couple of weeks with all this exciting college football and my sons high school football ending!!!! I went to the swap meet Moltrie Georgia the following weekend we went to the Alabama ass kiccin of auburn ,. This upcoming weekend were headed to the SEC championship on Saturday hopefully I will work all day Sunday and Monday on my car....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Please stay tuned this shit will get poppin again


----------



## klasick83

Obsession always doing big things


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

We try


----------



## topless_66

Very nice build.


----------



## Mr Gee

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Please stay tuned this shit will get poppin again


:wow:


----------



## wired61

lookin good bro!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE

Ttt


----------



## yetti

Man you arent messing around. Looks real good in very little time. I will be watching this one.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> GOOD CATCHIN UP WITH YOU THE OTHER DAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

yetti said:


> Man you arent messing around. Looks real good in very little time. I will be watching this one.


!! I'll be hittin u up for some tips on my frame:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> !! I'll be hittin u up for some tips on my frame:thumbsup:


Thats cool. It looks like in your pics that your frame doesnt have the x in the center. Every rag I have seen has had it.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Your doing a great job bro. 1957 and 1958 Chevy drops are the ultimate ragtop dream cars. At least in my opinion. 
Over the years I've had 61 thru 65 all drops.A 57 for me would be a dream. Good luck


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

yetti said:


> Thats cool. It looks like in your pics that your frame doesnt have the x in the center. Every rag I have seen has had it.


This car is Actually a conversion that someone started I am redoing the car completely making sure that it is done right!!!! And yes I do have a true rag frame


----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> This car is Actually a conversion that someone started I am redoing the car completely making sure that it is done right!!!! And yes I do have a true rag frame


Thats cool was just wondering. The rag frame will be harder to wrap.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Any tips


----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Any tips


Just hit me up when you start it. Still got your number saved in my phone.


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> This car is Actually a conversion that someone started I am redoing the car completely making sure that it is done right!!!! And yes I do have a true rag frame


the man put the "A" in acutally. being that you do have a rag frame for it. some would have slapped it with the rag frame and said it was a true vert. and stuck with it.


----------



## stevedidi

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


nice ride . . is that kandy red ? uffin:


----------



## stevedidi

& crazy build on your 57rag . . . i wish i had a garage like yours :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

what it do Brother whit?? lookin good in here BiG homiE keep up the great work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> the man put the "A" in acutally. being that you do have a rag frame for it. some would have slapped it with the rag frame and said it was a true vert. and stuck with it.


 should have named her "DONE RIGHT" ha ha 



stevedidi said:


> nice ride . . is that kandy red ? uffin:


yes HOC KANDY RED, silver base



stevedidi said:


> & crazy build on your 57rag . . . i wish i had a garage like yours :thumbsup:


Thanks... My homie house


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> should have named her "DONE RIGHT" ha ha


lol. CAN'T GET RIGHT. BOSS.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Both fenders are done ready for paint, hood is almost ready!!! Waiting on some parts to get all the wielding done....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

My fingers are killin me from the sanding this weekend


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Both fenders are done ready for paint, hood is almost ready!!! Waiting on some parts to get all the wielding done....


:shocked: what color we going with?


----------



## vouges17

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> My fingers are killin me from the sanding this weekend


getting it in :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Something close to this color combination .....!!!!!RTP shit is badass


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Something close to this color combination .....!!!!!RTP shit is badass


Nice this was the color I had going on my 63 cadillac they kinda of favor


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

Luv it


----------



## USF '63

:h5:


----------



## abelblack65

Moving right along. Lookn smooth!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> Nice this was the color I had going on my 63 cadillac they kinda of favor


C what color is that.... Hit me up


----------



## vouges17

color looks like hok true blue pearl


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Is that a single stage?


----------



## calitos62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

base clear, you can even fuck with the base colors make it pop more also it's easy to blend


----------



## vouges17

thats with a white base coat


----------



## JasonJ

Some motivation.... going to be auctioned off on the 20th though, so the link may not work after that. Right click, save just in case.

https://picasaweb.google.com/AppleT...uthkey=Gv1sRgCJvzpZjv673IMA&feat=embedwebsite#


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Oh yea that looks good!!!!! Thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

JasonJ said:


> Some motivation.... going to be auctioned off on the 20th though, so the link may not work after that. Right click, save just in case.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/AppleT...uthkey=Gv1sRgCJvzpZjv673IMA&feat=embedwebsite#


danmmm so the FEDS got it now,


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> danmmm so the FEDS got it now,


Homies need to keep shit outta there name and outta the pad, put the whips in there tias, tios, primos, and others names if they know that day may come where there shit may be taken away. uffin:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> C what color is that.... Hit me up


As soon as I get home this afternoon I will. I got a few more pics I need to dig up so you can check out.


----------



## BIG RED

westcoastlowrider said:


> Homies need to keep shit outta there name and outta the pad, put the whips in there tias, tios, primos, and others names if they know that day may come where there shit may be taken away. uffin:


Or get a real job and not be a dirt bag.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lookin great whit:thumbsup: nice color selection as well


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good


----------



## Coca Pearl

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ready to have another, sandblasting weekend..... FUN FUN..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

GIT R DONE!!!!!!


----------



## low350

TtT


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Keep it up homie!!


----------



## calitos62

TTT


----------



## rag61

BIG RED said:


> Or get a real job and not be a dirt bag.


Very well said bro!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for the homie originally from Boyle Heights and a bad 57 rag uffin:


----------



## littlenome

Lookin good bro


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## vouges17

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

a little more sanding today


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The homey big E came over to lend a hand


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I guess he was sending my bald head


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Chec out the finger ...... all taped from all the bleeding


----------



## elsylient

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The homey big E came over to lend a hand


Anytime for my homie,,


----------



## StinkyPete

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Chec out the finger ...... all taped from all the bleeding


buy these gloves they are thicker, these are what i use


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Post them pic


----------



## elsylient

putting in work with my homie whit


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

nice work fellas!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS


----------



## Loco 61

:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## king debo

Good stuff here, take advantage of that ATL weather.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Hell yeah We got some stuff done yesterday weather was nice , not too cold... I bet its snowing out there on the southside


----------



## big C

elsylient said:


> putting in work with my homie whit


Looking good guys. Its nice to have people to help you so far not a single person has helped me on anything. Hell I think only 3 of my so called homeboys have even stopped by and seen my car so far


----------



## Blocky77

elsylient;16207185
[IMG said:


> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m124/elsilent1/2012-12-09163554.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting in work with my homie whit



YALL PUTTIN IT IN........ :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> Looking good guys. Its nice to have people to help you so far not a single person has helped me on anything. Hell I think only 3 of my so called homeboys have even stopped by and seen my car so far


I love when people stop by to say what's up while I'm getting it in on my ride but I love it even more when people stop by and get their hands dirty


Blocky77 said:


> YALL PUTTIN IT IN........ :thumbsup:


 We try Homie,,, thanks for stopping by stay tuned!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Looking good guys. Its nice to have people to help you so far not a single person has helped me on anything. Hell I think only 3 of my so called homeboys have even stopped by and seen my car so far


when you come back I got you


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The Homie came over all fresh and ended up with his clothes and shoes fucc up








putting in work with my homie whit[/QUOTE]


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lookin good whit:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

abelblack65 said:


> How does the gauge of sheet metal compare OEM vs repop, little/big difference?


little to none


----------



## graham

BIG RED said:


> Or get a real job and not be a dirt bag.




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rag61

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The Homie came over all fresh and ended up with his clothes and shoes fucc up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting in work with my homie whit


[/QUOTE]team work!!! Keep pushing it will come together!!!!


----------



## rolling deep

Yea i know the feeling.... when you're working on the car no1 shows up but when its done everyone is on your nuts n wants u to join their club


----------



## vouges17

rolling deep said:


> Yea i know the feeling.... when you're working on the car no1 shows up but when its done everyone is on your nuts n wants u to join their club


*I second that*


----------



## el toby

:thumbsup:looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Big Whit 57 is Looking Good! But whats good with getting me one of those ATL Fire Rescue Shirt?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

rolling deep said:


> Yea i know the feeling.... when you're working on the car no1 shows up but when its done everyone is on your nuts n wants u to join their club



you have to be more consistent then and keep um on your nuts lol


----------



## CJAY

LOOKIN GOOD WHIT!!! NICE COLOR CHOICE ALSO! TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

TKeeby79 said:


> Big Whit 57 is Looking Good! But whats good with getting me one of those ATL Fire Rescue Shirt?



i think you have to know someone in that line of work...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> lookin good whit:thumbsup:


Thanks, homie
team work!!! Keep pushing it will come together!!!![/QUOTE] What is the main thing that slowing me down is my kids sports I don't want to miss any games!!!!



rolling deep said:


> Yea i know the feeling.... when you're working on the car no1 shows up but when its done everyone is on your nuts n wants u to join their club


 Ha ha ha I know what you mean for the most part everyone chips in , in some way within our club I really do appreciate there help.... BUT EVERYBODY ENJOYS A GOOD NUTTRIDER :rofl:



vouges17 said:


> *I second that*


:thumbsup:


el toby said:


> :thumbsup:looking good:thumbsup:


thank u



TKeeby79 said:


> Big Whit 57 is Looking Good! But whats good with getting me one of those ATL Fire Rescue Shirt?


 Oh yeah I got you... I will look into it this week what you need 2x, 



FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> you have to be more consistent then and keep um on your nuts lol


get down here an help us!!



CJAY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD WHIT!!! NICE COLOR CHOICE ALSO! TTT:thumbsup:


 Thanks ..but I can't seem to get it exactly how I want



westsidehydros said:


> i think you have to know someone in that line of work...


:thumbsup: Yes sir Westside are you a firefighter?


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks, homie
> team work!!! Keep pushing it will come together!!!!


 What is the main thing that slowing me down is my kids sports I don't want to miss any games!!!!

Thats it homie familly first there will always be time for the rides later :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

im more of a fire starter :ninja:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ha ha haaaa


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I have not gotten anything done in weeks damn I feel like a slacker....


----------



## big C

Dont trip brother you cant rush perfection


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Happy holidays to everyone enjoy your family


----------



## king debo

Congrats on the nice spread you and your club had in the lastest LOWRIDER magazine release. Big thangs goin on for your guys! Happy Holidays homie and have a blessed New Year! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

king debo said:


> Congrats on the nice spread you and your club had in the lastest LOWRIDER magazine release. Big thangs goin on for your guys! Happy Holidays homie and have a blessed New Year! :biggrin:


Thanks homie...!


----------



## Loco 61

Merry X-Mas BIG WHIT...


----------



## TKeeby79

Merry X-Mas my Brother..


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

king debo said:


> Congrats on the nice spread you and your club had in the lastest LOWRIDER magazine release. Big thangs goin on for your guys! Happy Holidays homie and have a blessed New Year! :biggrin:


x2 whit I dig the way you guys conduct yourselves . take your time on the 57 homie It will get there


----------



## WGCMIKE

Ttt for tha homie!!!


----------



## impala63

Whats good in your neck of the woods BIG WHIT?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> x2 whit I dig the way you guys conduct yourselves . take your time on the 57 homie It will get there


 We love what we do... we were not the first ones to do it , I personally just try to show respect therefore I receive it, but thank you I appreciate it



WGCMIKE said:


> Ttt for tha homie!!!


thanks LOC



impala63 said:


> Whats good in your neck of the woods BIG WHIT?


 IT IS COLD CHILLY CHILL


----------



## impala63

Did you ever get that clip in?


----------



## vouges17

Happy New Years homie


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

uffin: Getting some work done in the shop ......getting it ready for this winter pic coming soon!


----------



## drasticbean

Happy new year


----------



## big C

What up whit where da pics at:h5:


----------



## Tage

What's up Whit.... How's the 57 coming along?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What it do, got some work done today check it out!!!!!







Got the B pillar reinforcement brackets in on both sides


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Find down getting ready for the next brace


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

drilled out holes for all panels to be welded


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup: your own work nice to say you did it !


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

There's nothing like it so check this out.... The bottom part of the fens
Trunk was rusted out so I had to.........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The bottom is all chewed up and Rusty


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The new piece


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Cuttin her up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

New shit....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

BAMMMM I'M STARTING TO THINK I'M A PROFESSIONAL.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

This is the motor I'm chasing but in BLUE!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Over the Christmas break me and the Homie Edgar worked on a movie.... Well our cars did


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## el toby

:thumbsup: what movie ....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Not sure , But it is supposed to be based out of East LA


----------



## el toby

Nice keep up the good work homies:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks!!!! I appreciate you checking out the build!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> This is the motor I'm chasing but in BLUE!!!!


dear lord :run::worship::worship:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Not sure , But it is supposed to be based out of East LA


A East LA movie filmed in atlanta :dunno: thats weird but your 64 is lookin sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient

hell yeah!!!!! homie doing a good job...


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good and you lookin like a pro with the metal work!!


----------



## dunk420

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> This is the motor I'm chasing but in BLUE!!!!


:fool2:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

westcoastlowrider said:


> dear lord :run::worship::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> A East LA movie filmed in atlanta :dunno: thats weird but your 64 is lookin sharp :thumbsup:


Ha haaaa all fine Latina women yum


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

elsylient said:


> hell yeah!!!!! homie doing a good job...


U know it homie....Thats how we do


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good and you lookin like a pro with the metal work!!


Ha haaaa I'm trying


----------



## vouges17

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Ha haaaa I'm trying


doing pro work homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Good work WHIT, this is gonna be another killa in your stable!


----------



## elsylient

:thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864

Nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Over the Christmas break me and the Homie Edgar worked on a movie.... Well our cars did


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm still trying to figure out the exact basecoat on Pete's 61 rag


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## king debo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>




Thats a bad ass color ~ Your cincuenta y siete would look good like that..You might as well sell me your rag so you can have room for the rest of your toys..:biggrin:


----------



## Tage

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


that color is sick Whit... the 57 is gonna be sweet!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

king debo said:


> Thats a bad ass color ~ Your cincuenta y siete would look good like that..You might as well sell me your rag so you can have room for the rest of your toys..:biggrin:


:roflmao: My son has been driving the 61 to school so he thinks he's the man now!!!!!!!



Tage said:


> that color is sick Whit... the 57 is gonna be sweet!


 Work in progress thank you, Pete did hit me up and told me the color of the car but not the base color


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :roflmao: My son has been driving the 61 to school so he thinks he's the man now!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL man we was rolling a busted primered Gbody back in high school and we thought we was the shit LOL :facepalm:


----------



## npazzin

man we was rolling a busted primered Gbody back in high school and we thought we was the shit LOL X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my first car was an 84 t-top cutty primered with supremes! shit id still roll it lol 

must be a nice school, cause that mofo wouldn't be there when i got out of school around here!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

npazzin said:


> man we was rolling a busted primered Gbody back in high school and we thought we was the shit LOL X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my first car was an 84 t-top cutty primered with supremes! shit id still roll it lol
> 
> must be a nice school, cause that mofo wouldn't be there when i got out of school around here!


HA HA HA HA ..... THEY KNOW WHO IS DADDY IS!!!! , but I do know what u mean--


----------



## westcoastlowrider

npazzin said:


> man we was rolling a busted primered Gbody back in high school and we thought we was the shit LOL X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my first car was an 84 t-top cutty primered with supremes! shit id still roll it lol
> 
> must be a nice school, cause that mofo wouldn't be there when i got out of school around here!


hell fuckin yeah Roosevelt High School :yes:


----------



## npazzin

was jus sayin:guns: !!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

westcoastlowrider said:


> hell fuckin yeah Roosevelt High School :yes:


hno: I know right..... That shit was off the hook


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Chec this color


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Marty McFly

Nice work whit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 if thats candy it looks like an oriental blue over sliver.....a better picture and i could tell u for sure


----------



## DREAM ON

SICK HOMIE!!! THAT 57 IS GONNA BE BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

was checking out ur thread yesterday im amazed by all the work thats got done to it good progress


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Marty McFly said:


> Nice work whit


:thumbsup: thank u very much, 



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> if thats candy it looks like an oriental blue over sliver.....a better picture and i could tell u for sure


thanks I'm going to try that



DREAM ON said:


> SICK HOMIE!!! THAT 57 IS GONNA BE BAD ASS!!!!


 Now all I need is a DREAM-ON sticker



CHAIN REACTION said:


> was checking out ur thread yesterday im amazed by all the work thats got done to it good progress


You guys keep me motivated THANKS.... Ur grill is SIC


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Gettin it in today


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

back to you Homie your project is keeping us motivated too. thx for the comment


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:thumbsup:


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Gettin it in today


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Bad ass! Can't believe I missed this! Nice work!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Welding .....grinding ......welding .......grinding ....it seems like that's all I'm doing


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm hooked on this shit


----------



## rag61

Looking good whit! Who did you buy your sheet metal from?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Georgia classic Chevys


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I'm hooked on this shit


Ha I see my topic on your phone


----------



## npazzin

do you preffer the moble version?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

No, the OG is the the way for me !!!!! Sometimes I can't help it


----------



## MIRACLE

A LOT GOOD WORK BEING DONE HERE, GREAT JOB BRO...:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Keep the pics comin homie :thumbsup: great job on the metal work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The homie Edgar 49


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Jams are done


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

From one project to the next


----------



## vouges17

I see yah busy over there putting in work :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient

Thannx for the hand homie,,,,,


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

U already know


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Great good bro im doing the same thing here 32 ford hot rod


----------



## WGCMIKE

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I figured youd be cruisin already nice work mayne


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

A few pictures I forgot to post inner quarters


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

It's really coming together and looking like a 57


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

We need to use the expander to make sure that we were square


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The gaps are still looking good


----------



## sobayduece

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> We need to use the expander to make sure that we were square


That porto power will move some metal i used it to straighten out my frame :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ooooh yea!!!


----------



## REGAL81

SICK BUILD HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81

MOTIVATION HOMIE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks for the motivation come


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> It's really coming together and looking like a 57


lookin good homie uffin:


----------



## el toby

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> It's really coming together and looking like a 57


basically a new car:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Nice home, great job on the metal work!


----------



## rag61

Looking good brother!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Prepping the inner fender for welding


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Need to get it all the way down to the metal so welds will stick


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Hmmmmm more GRINDING


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

checc the gap


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

My old floors don't look too bad if someone needs them for patching hit me up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

REGAL81 said:


> SICK BUILD HOMIE


im havin a BLAST!!!!



REGAL81 said:


> MOTIVATION HOMIE


:thumbsup:



westcoastlowrider said:


> lookin good homie uffin:


Thanks ,


el toby said:


> basically a new car:thumbsup:


 pretty much



64_EC_STYLE said:


> Nice home, great job on the metal work!


 I got the pedal to the metal I'm going full speed now!!!



rag61 said:


> Looking good brother!!


 Thank you come down here and teach me some stuff


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Buzzkill65

Damn homie this build gets me motivated. Working on my first build. (65 impala) learning as I go but you doing it big! Much props keep it up! So cal!


----------



## Skim

Coming along fast


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I know.... I need some chrome


----------



## king debo

Moving fast and looking real good and clean! :thumbsup: Are you doing all the work from your casa?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I know.... I need some chrome


:biggrin: bling bling money aint a thing ( im my jermaine dupri voice) LOL!!!!! sup whit you looking good in here fam!:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

shes coming along FAST...looking good,nice metal work.


----------



## vouges17

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I know.... I need some chrome


:shocked:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

king debo said:


> Moving fast and looking real good and clean! :thumbsup: Are you doing all the work from your casa?


In my Neighbors backyard ..he worked for GM for 36 yr It's pretty good we just chill an he takes his time!!! Sometime He takes for ever on one gap, that drives me crazy


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :biggrin: bling bling money aint a thing ( im my jermaine dupri voice) LOL!!!!! sup whit you looking good in here fam!:h5::thumbsup:


ha haaa



johner956 said:


> shes coming along FAST...looking good,nice metal work.


WORK IT IS



vouges17 said:


> :shocked:


 SKIM HAS ALL OF MY BUMPERS AND MOST OF MY CHROME SO HOPEFULLY IT WILL GET DONE IN TIME


----------



## westsidehydros

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> In my Neighbors backyard ..he worked for GM for 36 yr It's pretty good we just chill an he takes his time!!! Sometime He takes for ever on one gap, that drives me crazy
> ha haaa
> 
> hey man, if thats what it takes, that whats it takes !!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

He must be a perfectionist


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

looking real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*​looking good! nice meeting ya bro!*


----------



## Ciscos63ht

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE

nice work man


----------



## Nicotine

new to the classic/low rider scene, coming from the import scene you never see this level of detail and workmanship....

huge respect.


----------



## Mr Gee

Where pics of that ACE RAG?? :shocked:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Mr Gee said:


> Where pics of that ACE RAG?? :shocked:


:dunno: 



:shocked: 



:drama:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I think i have your Old doors For My 57 Rag up here In seattle washington Homie!!!


----------



## rag61

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I think i have your Old doors For My 57 Rag up here In seattle washington Homie!!!


no phillip it's the doors off of the other 57 David is building for a guy named mark:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

westsidehydros said:


> BIG WHIT 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my Neighbors backyard ..he worked for GM for 36 yr It's pretty good we just chill an he takes his time!!! Sometime He takes for ever on one gap, that drives me crazy
> ha haaa
> 
> hey man, if thats what it takes, that whats it takes !!
> 
> 
> 
> i feel u!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MOSTHATED CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> He must be a perfectionist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah pretty much we spend a lot of time thinking
> 
> 
> 
> S.E.R. 61 RAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking real good homie :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *​looking good! nice meeting ya bro!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U2 Homie!!! good-looking shop with a lot of great parts and looks like you guys got some stuff under your sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> Ciscos63ht said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 5DEUCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice work man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned a lot of changes this week!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nicotine said:
> 
> 
> 
> new to the classic/low rider scene, coming from the import scene you never see this level of detail and workmanship....
> 
> huge respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Homie at first I thought that I bit off more than I could chew but I am learning so much as I go...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Gee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where pics of that ACE RAG?? :shocked:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phillip_ndrsn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think i have your Old doors For My 57 Rag up here In seattle washington Homie!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How far are you into your build!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


moving around nicely


----------



## regal ryda

Whit puttin in that work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

i got a little more grinding to do


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Yeah it's about to go down this weekend my wife is giving me permission to work on my car Saturday and Sunday !!!!!!!!!!!boo yowwww


----------



## king debo

I heard that! I dont care if Jack Frost comes through this weekend and gets wicked...I'm putting some work in myself..


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Yeah it's about to go down this weekend my wife is giving me permission to work on my car Saturday and Sunday !!!!!!!!!!!boo yowwww


:h5:uffin:


----------



## 13OZKAR

ttt


----------



## DUB562

that shit comin along nice man.


----------



## abelblack65

Lookn good!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Yeah it's about to go down this weekend my wife is giving me permission to work on my car Saturday and Sunday !!!!!!!!!!!boo yowwww


LOL THATS WASSUP!!! ITS HARD AS HELL TO BALANCE FAMILY LIFE AND PROJECT RIDE LIFE BUT ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE WIFEY ON YOUR TEAM :thumbsup: KEEP THE PROGRESS PICS COMING HOMIE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Two days straight and I feel like I didn't get shit done !!!!!!!!! this sucks..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

13OZKAR said:


> ttt


thanks for the bump



DUB562 said:


> that shit comin along nice man.


where is the end



abelblack65 said:


> Lookn good!


:thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> LOL THATS WASSUP!!! ITS HARD AS HELL TO BALANCE FAMILY LIFE AND PROJECT RIDE LIFE BUT ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE WIFEY ON YOUR TEAM :thumbsup: KEEP THE PROGRESS PICS COMING HOMIE


 mama is down, AT TIMES!!!!!!



king debo said:


> I heard that! I dont care if Jack Frost comes through this weekend and gets wicked...I'm putting some work in myself..


shitttt to cold to!!!! primer this weekend


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

more or the same Welding and grinding and spot primer


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## regal ryda

Sup Whit :wave:


----------



## rag61

Moving along!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's up regal...... Johnny do you guys have a project 57 in your shop right now I have some questions that I need answered!!?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

just enjoying the build brotha


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Bad ass build brotha..... This seven is gonna be better than new when done.


----------



## Daddy ooo

WOW man you are doing a great job. :thumbsup: very inspiring can,t wait to get my build going


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looking good:thumbsup:


es un 60, is bad to the bone!!!! I love the graphics and the murals


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

rag61 said:


> no phillip it's the doors off of the other 57 David is building for a guy named mark:thumbsup:


Ohhhh, ok


----------



## DUB562

the end may not feel close but if u keep working as hard as to are man it will be done faster then you think and then all your hard work will be a memory to sit back an say i did that shit. real talk


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> just enjoying the build brotha






still HUSTLIN' said:


> Bad ass build brotha..... This seven is gonna be better than new when done.


thanks can't wait!!!!



Daddy ooo said:


> WOW man you are doing a great job. :thumbsup: very inspiring can,t wait to get my build going


 Keep us posted u know we will all be in their to check it out, thanks!!



DUB562 said:


> the end may not feel close but if u keep working as hard as to are man it will be done faster then you think and then all your hard work will be a memory to sit back an say i did that shit. real talk


 Can't wait to hit corner with you guys:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee

Damng good job man!!


----------



## DUB562

naw homie I cant wait till I hit the corner wit yall.


----------



## HighHitter Customs

:wow: this build is eye opening for sure! Good stuff man


----------



## bad idea

Looks good man!!


----------



## tko_818

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> more or the same Welding and grinding and spot primer


----------



## Caballo

Just stumbled on this thread for the first time. Read all 34 pages and finished after midnight. Just what I needed....ANOTHER inspirational build to start following online..... Pretty soon they'll figure out why I'm sleepy at work each day


----------



## cougar_chevy

Crazy metal works homie!! Impressed!!!! Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

Whit putting in major work :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking great wit!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mr Gee said:


> Damng good job man!!


 Thanks I'm just trying to keep up with you guys



DUB562 said:


> naw homie I cant wait till I hit the corner wit yall.


This summer hopefully


HighHitter Customs said:


> :wow: this build is eye opening for sure! Good stuff man


I'm thinking about turning this one into a hopper!!!!! J/k


tko_818 said:


>


 Stay tuned good timer thanks for the bump


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Caballo said:


> Just stumbled on this thread for the first time. Read all 34 pages and finished after midnight. Just what I needed....ANOTHER inspirational build to start following online..... Pretty soon they'll figure out why I'm sleepy at work each day


 That's some funny stuff right their ... thank you, and if you see any good 57 pictures posted here because I ideas and encouragement and get your ass some sleep homie!!! I DO THE SAME THING SOME NIGHTS UNTIL MY WIFE TELLS ME TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER ha ha haaaa


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

cougar_chevy said:


> Crazy metal works homie!! Impressed!!!! Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie this is real learning experience for me, And I am enjoying it ...,at times I want to kicc shit, other times I'm like damn I put that shit together


vouges17 said:


> Whit putting in major work :thumbsup:


 Thanks for tuning in



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking great wit!


 Thanks Mike I appreciate it and the 60s coming along to


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Does anyone know how far to extend a arms on 57 is a difference then 64


----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Does anyone know how far to extend a arms on 57 is a difference then 64


If its gonna lay low dont do anymore than a 1/2 or the tires will hit the fenders. You can take a 1/2 out of the lowers if you want more lean. If you do this at the back by the bushings. This will move the pocket inward and will straighten up the coils some. Also drill your cylinder hole a 1/2 out towards the wheel like you do impalas.


----------



## big C

Damn whit you putting in that work I think theres another moultrie swapmeet this weekend. Shit how you like that grind, weld ,grind some more lol


----------



## Zoom

Lets hop it lol! What's good?


----------



## drasticbean

more pics please..


----------



## tko_818

x2!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

yetti said:


> If its gonna lay low dont do anymore than a 1/2 or the tires will hit the fenders. You can take a 1/2 out of the lowers if you want more lean. If you do this at the back by the bushings. This will move the pocket inward and will straighten up the coils some. Also drill your cylinder hole a 1/2 out towards the wheel like you do impalas.


thanks YETTI, I'll hit u up soon


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> Damn whit you putting in that work I think theres another moultrie swapmeet this weekend. Shit how you like that grind, weld ,grind some more lol


 I wish I could make it but it's volleyball season headed to my daughters name!!!



Zoom said:


> Lets hop it lol! What's good?


ha ha haaaa So does that mean you guys are going to supply me with some good pumps



drasticbean said:


> more pics please..


you gotta come take some



tko_818 said:


> x2!


 x57


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Great work going on in here!


----------



## drasticbean

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I wish I could make it but it's volleyball season headed to my daughters name!!!
> 
> ha ha haaaa So does that mean you guys are going to supply me with some good pumps
> 
> you gotta come take some
> 
> x57


dont temp me....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

U could stay at my crib


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I got some work done today, I'll post some flics later


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I had to punch some holes for the trunk molding, I got a little bored


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Just in case they didn't know


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I BUILDS MY SHIT







HA HAAA HA HA


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I always need Motivation


----------



## Nicotine

what colours are you thinking of?

there's 2 colours i'd love to see done up.

Vivid Blue Pearl (Honda SI-R) and Taffeta White (2006+ Honda Si).

Yah, I know they are honda colours, but there's a vid on youtube of a 63 impala with those colours done, looks so proper.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=D2Hw-BcyUGw


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Nicotine said:


> what colours are you thinking of?
> 
> there's 2 colours i'd love to see done up.
> 
> Vivid Blue Pearl (Honda SI-R) and Taffeta White (2006+ Honda Si).
> 
> Yah, I know they are honda colours, but there's a vid on youtube of a 63 impala with those colours done, looks so proper.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=D2Hw-BcyUGw


 Thanks Homie that a good video and those colors look gangster........ I'm going with HOK Candy oriental BLUE .......thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I had a wild hair and started putting chrome on today


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

And I have been looking everywhere for this print


----------



## Royalty

Interior shop in town has it in their book. I'll try to get the company name. The owner put the tan in his rivi.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Hells yea, thank homie !!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And I have been looking everywhere for this print


try Joanns fabrics Whit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And I have been looking everywhere for this print


MY BOY MITE HAVE SOME I THINK ITS REALLY A BROWN COLOR BUT ITS DIED I THINK , ILL C WHATS UP FOR YOU


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> try Joanns fabrics Whit


Will do!! 


64 CRAWLING said:


> MY BOY MITE HAVE SOME I THINK ITS REALLY A BROWN COLOR BUT ITS DIED I THINK , ILL C WHATS UP FOR YOU


please do!!!


----------



## Nicotine

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks Homie that a good video and those colors look gangster........ I'm going with HOK Candy oriental BLUE .......thanks


any shots of cars or vids with that colour?!

HOK candy is always fresh.....


----------



## Daddy ooo

I commend you Big Whit for the project you are so beautifully accomplicing. It takes a lot of drive and determination to do what you are doing. All your hard work will pay off at the end. Your going to have yourself one bad ass 1957 chevy convertible the car that all lowriders dream of having. I take my hat off to you my brotha :bowrofl:


----------



## HMART1970

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And I have been looking everywhere for this print



Sick job on the 57! Looking forward to your progress!! That insert reminds me of leather work that gets done in lock up.


----------



## lone star

I found something like that print (sorta similar) at hobby lobby. But it is dark brown looks like real leather. Wanted to go something rustic western on my prison made rocking chair


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Daddy ooo said:


> I commend you Big Whit for the project you are so beautifully accomplicing. It takes a lot of drive and determination to do what you are doing. All your hard work will pay off at the end. Your going to have yourself one bad ass 1957 chevy convertible the car that all lowriders dream of having. I take my hat off to you my brotha :bowrofl:


Thanks dog I really appreciate it....that means a lot to me when riders come out and show respect !!!! We all know how hard it is to build a quality ride .... hopefully this one comes out to be a BANGGER....


----------



## CJAY

TTT LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

lone star said:


> I found something like that print (sorta similar) at hobby lobby. But it is dark brown looks like real leather. Wanted to go something rustic western on my prison made rocking chair


Gonna chec it out


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And I have been looking everywhere for this print


 Hey big whit my club brother his that print in his 65 Caddy it looks bad ass. He said the guy that did his car has defferent materials and colors in that print. This is the name and number of the shop PACO,S CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY #916- 749-3650. Hopefully this can be of some help


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

Lovin it


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks Homie that a good video and those colors look gangster........ I'm going with HOK Candy oriental BLUE .......thanks


Must be jamming that Cameo or 8 Ball & MJG. Nice color choice big homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And I have been looking everywhere for this print


Nice choice


----------



## rag61

Doing it up in the ATL!!! Looks good whit!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey big whit my club brother his that print in his 65 Caddy it looks bad ass. He said the guy that did his car has defferent materials and colors in that print. This is the name and number of the shop PACO,S CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY #916- 749-3650. Hopefully this can be of some help


thanks homie!!


----------



## elsylient

TtT for the Homie...


----------



## USF '63

looks great whit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

CJAY said:


> TTT LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


thanks homes



Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


MR. OBSESSION said:


> Lovin it


thanks LIL homie, Not many people know that you are 15 with that sweet ass Cadillac



Coca Pearl said:


> Must be jamming that Cameo or 8 Ball & MJG. Nice color choice big homie


ha haaa u know it



rag61 said:


> Doing it up in the ATL!!! Looks good whit!!


 I'm trying!!!!! it won't be any seven cents though



USF '63 said:


> looks great whit


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

elsylient said:


> TtT for the Homie...


 what up homes .... Imma swing by tomorrow


----------



## cougar_chevy

:wave: checkin in on the progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## low350

Looking good homie!..:420:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## Skim

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/358172-13x7-pre-stamped-72-spoke-blue-w-gold-nipps-hubs.html


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Danmmmmmmmm, who's are those


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Danmmmmmmmm, who's are those


THEY FORSALE IN THE WHEEL SECTION I POSTED THE LINK ABOVE THE PICS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

They look clean but I'm not sure about the gold and I really want x laced,.... Thanks homie keep me posted


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for a bad 57 build :drama:


----------



## bad idea

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And I have been looking everywhere for this print


My boy has a upholstery shop, ill ask him too. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Skim said:


> THEY FORSALE IN THE WHEEL SECTION I POSTED THE LINK ABOVE THE PICS


there here in colorado about an hour n a half from me


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY!!!! Got all the body Welded back together and grind down smooth, The next step is off the frame and on the rotisserie ..... then start on the frame


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY!!!! Got all the body Welded back together and grind down smooth, The next step is off the frame and on the rotisserie ..... then start on the frame


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY!!!! Got all the body Welded back together and grind down smooth, The next step is off the frame and on the rotisserie ..... then start on the frame


:h5: MOTIVATING PICS HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61

Its making me want to work on my ride... good work brother


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Sorry about the sideways pic


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I know or looks like Dale is doing ALL the WORK...... I GOTTA TAKE SOME PICS, FOR THE LIL HOMIES!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I got me a plasma cutter today... This should help the process of Wrapping the frame go smoother


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

They can't wait for their big brother to get home


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Tage

awesome progress Whit! :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818




----------



## Boxx'd Out 87

Amazing Wrk Bruh :thumbsup: Alot Of Inspiration From This Build Keep Them Pics Comin Mayne!!!


----------



## cougar_chevy

Damn shit load of work! But looks crazy fun tough. :h5:


----------



## carlito77

_TTT!!!!!!_


----------



## MIRACLE

GREAT PROGRESS BRO LOVING ALL THE METAL WORK...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtop6459

the 57 is looking great . Aint no better feeling than building your own classic .keep posting pics there motivating the rest of us bro.:drama::worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice progress being made in here


----------



## elsylient

Good shit rigth ther homie...
How many Cabrones can say
I BUILT	MY SHIT,,,,,hahahahah


----------



## rag61

Very nice whit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

gonna be a brand new car in a minute


----------



## el toby

:thumbsup:looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


Hardtop6459 said:


> the 57 is looking great . Aint no better feeling than building your own classic .keep posting pics there motivating the rest of us bro.:drama::worship:


Thanks, I'm trying


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice progress being made in here





rag61 said:


> Very nice whit!:thumbsup:


thanks Johnny, i have a ? About power steering, 



Skim said:


> gonna be a brand new car in a minute


w/ FRESH CHROME:nicoderm:



el toby said:


> :thumbsup:looking good homie:thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice progress being made in here


it is a adventure


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

elsylient said:


> Good shit rigth ther homie...
> How many Cabrones can say
> I BUILT	MY SHIT,,,,,hahahahah


yea buddy!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good HOMIE! Cant wait to see tht Bitch Rollin...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

lookin good man ...with all the new rides being built OBSESSION being a little club with a big name is about to get BIGGER & BETTER LOL


----------



## 1229

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good HOMIE! Cant wait to see tht Bitch Rollin...


x2


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TATTOO-76 said:


> x2


 With that aircraft set up.....


----------



## Mr Gee

:worship:


----------



## low350

TtT !!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Man the whole car body is new again, excellent work!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

All i have to say is GREAT JOB. Alot of work goes into metal work that pics dont catch. Like the sheet metal screw to bring the panels together, etc etc. You are getting it done!


----------



## regal ryda

damn son you doing the damn thang down there in the woods


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> damn son you doing the damn thang down there in the woods


 Yeah I know right only if you guys knew...... Cuzz has horses walking all around out here this is crazy!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> With that aircraft set up.....


:naughty: if i lift my car. i perfer to go with an aircraft setup


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> it is a adventure


the adventure has yet to come.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good HOMIE! Cant wait to see tht Bitch Rollin...


thanks TK



FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> lookin good man ...with all the new rides being built OBSESSION being a little club with a big name is about to get BIGGER & BETTER LOL


i only know 1 SPEED!!!!!



serve_n_swerve said:


> Man the whole car body is new again, excellent work!


yes sirrrr



64_EC_STYLE said:


> All i have to say is GREAT JOB. Alot of work goes into metal work that pics dont catch. Like the sheet metal screw to bring the panels together, etc etc. You are getting it done!


 It seems like that part took forever ......on and off on and off


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> :naughty: if i lift my car. i perfer to go with an aircraft setup


$$$I NEED A LOAN$$$


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> $$$I NEED A LOAN$$$


you don't want to deal with my loan officer...... it's a 25.5% interest rate.....:banghead:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsdown:


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala63

You know when that clip comes in you got money here.paypal ready


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ha haaa u got it homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsdown:


tell me about it. with that intrest rate i'm on a life time loan.......:banghead:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Took my son with me to work on my ride today


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

First thing we did was teach him how to weld


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The welding went okay but he did his best work grinding


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

We only got a little work done today because my daughter is in the middle of a volleyball tournament

The 4


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

like a BOSS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Slowly but surely I'm turning my son into a Lowrider but he is not ready to give up his truck


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Slowly but surely I'm turning my son into a Lowrider but he is not ready to give up his truck


he cam use it for his tow rig...


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Took my son with me to work on my ride today


father and son time is the best when working on a ride. I enjoy when my son's come out with me to put in work


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> They look clean but I'm not sure about the gold and I really want x laced,.... Thanks homie keep me posted


On the works brother, zenith stamp on the back and all. I'll let you know as soon as they're done. All chrome 7 dueces xlaced


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks freaky tales


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Slowly but surely I'm turning my son into a Lowrider but he is not ready to give up his truck


will u adopt me so i can drive a nice truck like tht lol...seriously really kool you getting your son invloved my love for lowriders was the one thing that kept me out of trouble and on the right path..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Took my son with me to work on my ride today





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> First thing we did was teach him how to weld





BIG WHIT 64 said:


>





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The welding went okay but he did his best work grinding





BIG WHIT 64 said:


>





BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


the best part of this build thread I love it ! Much PROPS BIG WHIT!!


----------



## Loco 61

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> the best part of this build thread I love it ! Much PROPS BIG WHIT!!



X2 uffin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## MR. OBSESSION

Good chit put dat lil fool to work on it... now u know u gonna have to hand over the keys when its done.. lol


----------



## Nicotine

+1 for involving your son.


----------



## tko_818

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Slowly but surely I'm turning my son into a Lowrider but he is not ready to give up his truck


Im with him on that, i love my lowlow but id never ditch my truck! hes got good taste! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

do that chit Whit,,,can't get my lazy ass son out the house


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


Next generation lowriders right here homie teachin them at an early age :h5: this will be a sweet 57 when done keep pushin


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> First thing we did was teach him how to weld


That,s what,s up Big Whit. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s what,s up Big Whit. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



YOU KNOW THATS RIGHT....... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

That's what's !!!!!!!up you guys are all awesome thanks for the positive kind feedback......


----------



## TKeeby79

TTT...


----------



## bad idea

Looking good!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Didn't get much done today just some test fitting and a little bodywork


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I stay REPPIN


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## regal ryda

Looks like you reppin it on ya forehead too


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Okay I have a problem I lost my measurement for the convertible top bracket .....how far is it from the floorpans or the door? can someone please help me out,


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Told y'all I'm out here in the country, Cuzz got horses and everything


----------



## Loco 61

Is That A Pony? :shocked:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> Looks like you reppin it on ya forehead too


ha ha haaaa....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Loco 61 said:


> Is That A Pony? :shocked:


:thumbsup: 4 horses an 1 pony


----------



## el dreamantula

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:yes:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I stay REPPIN


----------



## tko_818




----------



## cougar_chevy

Keep up the great work man!


----------



## rb25

what a great project. tri chevy are quite rare over here, especially rags. restored a ´55 4door years ago, considering the work i should have converted it. but never had one since. like them very much.


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Didn't get much done today just some test fitting and a little bodywork


some work is better then no work


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Okay I have a problem I lost my measurement for the convertible top bracket .....how far is it from the floorpans or the door? can someone please help me out,


damn this gonna be a brand new car real soon.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## low350

TtT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt
WHIT!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

nice work


----------



## erics57rag

Alot further then I am bro...looks good, hopefully I can get started on mine soon


----------



## npazzin

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I stay REPPIN


 CLassic face palm!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

erics57rag said:


> Alot further then I am bro...looks good, hopefully I can get started on mine soon


 Do you have a build page....love to chec the progress


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

6TRAE_DROP said:


> nice work


thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW

que paso BIG WHIT!!!EXCANDALOW DOING A DRIVE BY !!


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Okay I have a problem I lost my measurement for the convertible top bracket .....how far is it from the floorpans or the door? can someone please help me out,


----------



## erics57rag

when I get started...I'll set one up,and let you know...I'm not in a rush...lolUOTE=BIG WHIT 64;16449841]Do you have a build page....love to chec the progress[/QUOTE]


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup homie :wave:
Have a great weekend...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

EXCANDALOW said:


> que paso BIG WHIT!!!EXCANDALOW DOING A DRIVE BY !!


 Thanks for the information, it help me out a lot


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

erics57rag said:


> when I get started...I'll set one up,and let you know...I'm not in a rush...lolUOTE=BIG WHIT 64;16449841]Do you have a build page....love to chec the progress


[/QUOTE]cool



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup homie :wave:
> Have a great weekend...


now it's time to get back to work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Today we got a Lil work done


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

i got my Lincoln rearend now time to break it down


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Today I replaced the upper windshield post


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The BAD


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The GOOD


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

A little tac weld to make sure everything fits correctly


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

lookin good


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Window looks good


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I love my mess


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I also got the convertible top brackets finished


----------



## chilango1964

very nice build!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## low350

:420:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THIS GOING TO BE SOME HEAVY COMPITITION WHEN ITS DONE:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Daddy ooo

WoW is all I can say Big whit. keep up the great work that you are doing. We're all cheering for you homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:h5::h5:


Daddy ooo said:


> WoW is all I can say Big whit. keep up the great work that you are doing. We're all cheering for you homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:





EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


what up homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

64 CRAWLING said:


> THIS GOING TO BE SOME HEAVY COMPITITION WHEN ITS DONE:h5:


 This is has been a fun build, But I'm not sure if I'm still going with the LS


----------



## regal ryda

Ride is looking dope Whit cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

COol Old Photo


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good Homie! Shes gonna be on the road soon..


----------



## Loco 61

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good Homie! Shes gonna be on the road soon..


X2 :yes:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

its goin down.....lookin good


----------



## tko_818

Westside right on timeee :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

Man this car is moving!! Good shit BigWhit!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:facepalm:the homie Dale has not been feeling well so not much is getting done outside of me just fiddling around


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## ElMexicano

:thumbsup:


----------



## Glassman704

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :facepalm:the homie Dale has not been feeling well so not much is getting done outside of me just fiddling around


 ttt hope dale gets to feeling better


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Dropped the top in the ACE today,,,, tomorrow it's gonna be on an poppin with the 57


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:nosad::thumbsdown:well NOTHING GOT DONE TODAY, DALE IS STILL COUGHING LIKE CRAZY!!!!!!!:nosad:


----------



## drasticbean

Fine wine takes time.


----------



## CJAY

:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

drasticbean said:


> Fine wine takes time.


 I guess ........... Like they say "Ain't nobody got time for that" HA HA HA AHAHAHAHA


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Got mine.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mama giving it up... WEST COAST


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

My son in his TUX for Prom


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Some pictures from my sons unofficial visit to Auburn ?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ha haaaa well that's Pieces of my setup all coming together


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

There was NO ONE LIKE HIM


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The set-up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


this is a crazy pic cause my wife, her brothers, her dad, her grandfather .... Her entire family went to Alabama


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> There was NO ONE LIKE HIM


:thumbsup: i liked bo when played baseball too breaking bats:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> this is a crazy pic cause my wife, her brothers, her dad, her grandfather .... Her entire family went to Alabama


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Mama giving it up... WEST COAST


 good to have family support:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> My son in his TUX for Prom


 too bad he couldnt roll that 7 to prom?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> good to have family support:thumbsup:


Hmmmmmmmmmm well sometimes!!!!!!!!!


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> too bad he couldnt roll that 7 to prom?


 Hopefully next year:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Good looking family homie and good to have family support on things you


Code:




do. It only make you more motovaited to do more and better, but I'm goingto pm you my addy to se:x:nd the setup over night mail


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 This is One of the best investments a man could make is on his kids. I sent all three of mine. And my wife. Thank god I,m done. Great looking Family Big Whit :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> Good looking family homie and good to have family support on things you
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do. It only make you more motovaited to do more and better, but I'm goingto pm you my addy to se:x:nd the setup over night mail


thanks, ha ha aaa u crazy!!!!!



Daddy ooo said:


> This is One of the best investments a man could make is on his kids. I sent all three of mine. And my wife. Thank god I,m done. Great looking Family Big Whit :thumbsup:


 Thanks, hopefully we can get football, baseball or some volleyball to help us pay for college, But I am a very lucky man I do appreciate my family!.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


What position does he play?


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> thanks, ha ha aaa u crazy!!!!!


i should have been getting a loan from instead you wanting to get a loan from me.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mr Minnesota said:


> What position does he play?


 DB / WR 6'1 170 Soph......... HE'S A BEAST IN THE CLASSROOM:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> i should have been getting a loan from instead you wanting to get a loan from me.


 u know we both on our GRIND!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The set-up


:shocked: nice :h5:


----------



## Emailad4me773

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> There was NO ONE LIKE HIM




What about Deon Sanders aka Prime-time aka Neon Deon aka well you get it. lol


----------



## Tage

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The set-up


that setup is gonna look sweet in the 57 droptop! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> u know we both on our GRIND!!!


Yeah you right about that. I'm taking mine in baby steps and one day at a time


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: you No that's right.....we gonna hit some corners when she's done...... ,,



jdc68chevy said:


> ATL bump for the homie i know its going to be off the chain when its done .


----------



## tko_818

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The set-up


Putting anything but aircraft in a 57 is damn near a sin homie. glad to see you doing it right!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

tko_818 said:


> Putting anything but aircraft in a 57 is damn near a sin homie. glad to see you doing it right!


I heard... Trying to do it right with class!!


----------



## tko_818

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I heard... Trying to do it right with class!!


On point so far big homie!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

:thumbsup: looking good Whit, do your thing Big Homie !


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What he said ^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What's new baller? :wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I heard... Trying to do it right with class!!


I think you got that covered!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## low4ever

You putting major work in homie, I'm happy for you because to me a 57 rag is it. My dream ride:banghead:. Then an aircraft setup, homie you are truly in there. Props bro.:worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl

We need to get a care package together for out welder to get better


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

tko_818 said:


> On point so far big homie!


:thumbsup:



Midwest Ridaz said:


> :thumbsup: looking good Whit, do your thing Big Homie !


 I appreciate it



angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's new baller? :wave:


 I am going crazy with nothing to do to my car... I guess I'm not as good of a builder, like I thought I was ha haaaa



64_EC_STYLE said:


> I think you got that covered!


 I'm getting there



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:


what up money



low4ever said:


> You putting major work in homie, I'm happy for you because to me a 57 rag is it. My dream ride:banghead:. Then an aircraft setup, homie you are truly in there. Props bro.:worship:


 thank u thank u I can't wait to roll her to NC



Coca Pearl said:


> We need to get a care package together for out welder to get better


 My thoughts exactly so who's got five on it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Breaking news I just spoke with Dale and he was coughing up a storm but he said we will be back in action this week...... TO BAD IT'S EASTER WEEKEND AND I'M WITH THE FAMILY


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Breaking news I just spoke with Dale and he was coughing up a storm but he said we will be back in action this week...... TO BAD IT'S EASTER WEEKEND AND I'M WITH THE FAMILY


Damn that is true it is Easter weekend coming up. Well that gives time for Dale to drink up on Tequila and thero flu........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Tomorrow it's going to be on and cracking.... we are doing two months worth of work in one day !!!!!!!
don't believe me just watch me!!!! Ha ha, I hope


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Tomorrow it's going to be on and cracking.... we are doing two months worth of work in one day !!!!!!!
> don't believe me just watch me!!!! Ha ha, I hope


 Sounds like a plan man:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

keep pushing along...


----------



## DannyG.

Looking good!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

After enjoying a fun day of football in the sun I was able to get back on my car Sunday....







my son at the Nike football training camp...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

HANDS will also make her DANCE!!! Ha ha haaa


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

So we are finally back at it after a month and a half off......the homie Edgar , came over with his son an we got down,!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lil Javi always on his grind


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Like father like son


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Final stage of priming.. I hope


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Got the top rack off,. taking it apart for Chrome and I took tons of pictures So I know how to put it back together


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Brito auto service taking his show on the road


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

thanks homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The Homie Dale doing what he does best


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Just some random shots I took for my book...


----------



## regal ryda

you did put in major work homie she looks great


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Man they grow up so fast


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Oh , an my Lil Princess gangster..... Got that volleyball on LOCK


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> you did put in major work homie she looks great


 Thanks to the Homie's you know how that is


----------



## Caballo

Building lowriders is cheap compared to college books prices! I'm just waiting to see your sticker shock when that happens. I predict it about page 59 of this thread.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice progress made Whit


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup: Looking good up in here! You'll be rollin' soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

REAL GOOD PROGRESS HOMIE!! I SEE YOU NOT MESSIN AROUND!!


----------



## Tage

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Just some random shots I took for my book...


Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Caballo said:


> Building lowriders is cheap compared to college books prices! I'm just waiting to see your sticker shock when that happens. I predict it about page 59 of this thread.


 It might be more like page 90 he is a sophomore and my daughter is a freshman... But I do feel your pain



Coca Pearl said:


> Nice progress made Whit


:thumbsup: thanks



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup: Looking good up in here! You'll be rollin' soon!:thumbsup:


man, I can't wait



CJAY said:


> REAL GOOD PROGRESS HOMIE!! I SEE YOU NOT MESSIN AROUND!!


 We are trying , you see I put 12 year olds to work



Tage said:


> Awesome work! :thumbsup:


haa ha thanks, Is Brooklyn in the house?


----------



## vouges17

looking good homie , and yes they do grow up fast my little princess just went to her senior prom Saturday had me tripping


----------



## Daddy ooo

Not only are you doing a great job on building your 57 vert Big Witt. You seem to be doing a great job raising your kids as well. Got them on the rite track. What more can a man ask for. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

vouges17 said:


> looking good homie , and yes they do grow up fast my little princess just went to her senior prom Saturday had me tripping


:machinegun: You already know!!!!!! Thanks


Daddy ooo said:


> Not only are you doing a great job on building your 57 vert Big Witt. You seem to be doing a great job raising your kids as well. Got them on the rite track. What more can a man ask for. :thumbsup:


 I'll give my wife all the credit....wellllll a good ass whooping always kept them in check!!! Thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Ride is looking great!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Congrats homie.. Just went through your thread.. The 7 is lookin HARD!

Keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

57looking good my brother, and God bless the family...


----------



## edelmiro13

Wow it's coming together real fast !!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:uffin: She is looking rear good


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The set-up


Haha this layout reminds me of something  Only
Much better. Much props this is a dope setup.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


 You remember them days, so do I



64_EC_STYLE said:


> Ride is looking great!


thanks



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Congrats homie.. Just went through your thread.. The 7 is lookin HARD!
> Thanks keep checking in here for updates
> Keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


 Thanks now the hard part starts



TKeeby79 said:


> 57looking good my brother, and God bless the family...


Thanks Terence can't wait to go for a ride in ROTTEN APPLE.... you and your wife need to come eat with us next time we're in New York


edelmiro13 said:


> Wow it's coming together real fast !!![/QUOTE]thanks, Now we can only keep Dale Healthy
> 
> [QUOTE="~DROPITLOW~, post: 16578511, member: 66729"]:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]thanks DIL
> 
> [QUOTE="S.E.R. 61 RAG, post: 16579472, member: 53383"]:thumbsup::puffin: She is looking rear good[/QUOTE] I'm about to start building the motor now
> 
> [QUOTE="westcoastlowrider, post: 16579964, member: 60298"]:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]thanks homie
> 
> [QUOTE="kaos283, post: 16580139, member: 1482"]Haha this layout reminds me of something ;) Only
> Much better. Much props this is a dope setup.[/QUOTE] Thank you I'm always open for new ideas


----------



## jdc68chevy

Now here's a man that could have easily had this built in a shop & just through cash at it , but decided to get down right in the trenches & put in work . Much props to you Big Homie.


----------



## ElReyJr

Much props! Looking good!


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> You remember them days, so do I


 i hand the out around here like halloween candy. i have two teenagers and a 3 yr old.


----------



## Coca Pearl

as for me i don't want to rememberhno:


----------



## reglos84

looking good homie


----------



## juangotti

Ride is looking good


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

jdc68chevy said:


> Now here's a man that could have easily had this built in a shop & just through cash at it , but decided to get down right in the trenches & put in work . Much props to you Big Homie.


:thumbsup:...... Thanks JDC, There are a lot of really good car builders around here but I do enjoy getting greasy and having metal chips in my face, It makes me feel like a man ha ha
!!!!!! Best believe we will hit some corners together


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ElReyJr said:


> Much props! Looking good!


Thanks elreyjr, Stay tuned


Coca Pearl said:


> i hand the out around here like halloween candy. i have two teenagers and a 3 yr old.


Man I bet...... TRICK OR TREAT


Coca Pearl said:


> as for me i don't want to rememberhno:


:ugh: here comes mom



reglos84 said:


> looking good homie





juangotti said:


> Ride is looking good


----------



## USF '63

Damn Whit, you moving fast. Vegas this year ?


----------



## Coca Pearl

Lol. I enjoy doing the work on my ride. The most metal work that I have to do on mine is the trunk floor and panel. Which is something that can wait while I roll it for awhile


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

juangotti said:


> Ride is looking good


thants homie


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking Good Bro!!!!!


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Just some random shots I took for my book...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup Whit...:wave:
What it do?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm happy to say that I'm able to work more than one day a week on my car, Dale an i putting in some work today


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Added a little all metal to seal the fins


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

It felt so good test fitting the molding


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: Thanks everyone for checking out my project, keep those good ideas coming


----------



## westcoastlowrider

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks everyone for checking out my project, keep those good ideas coming


Keep those badass pics coming homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Good to see dale feeling better


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Nice updates... you're really lucky to be able to work on the car as much as you are... Good progess homie... Keep it up...

Sorry if you already answered this, but have you chosen any colors yet?


----------



## Hardtop6459

Big whit 64, it Is really awesome to see people in the low rider community working together with there family, so many people still think bad about us but the he'll with them. If they only know that most lowriders are family projects and it means so much to the kids too. The younger kids can learn a lot of values from working together with (dad) and mom supporting them. I just wanted to thank you and say great job keep up all the greatness and one more thing. If your boy don't get rid of his truck you can always use it to tow old cars out of the fields lol


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Damm looking good bro


----------



## 209ridin

Nice!!! One of my dream cars!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

westcoastlowrider said:


> Keep those badass pics coming homie :thumbsup:


U got it, some times I go pic crazy


Coca Pearl said:


> Good to see dale feeling better


 I'm happy to see him doing better also, he is really excited with the progress and calls me about 10 times a day...... I'm trying to get him on L I L, ha haaa



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Nice updates... you're really lucky to be able to work on the car as much as you are... Good progess homie... Keep it up... Now that I sold my company I will be at it more often:thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry if you already answered this, but have you chosen any colors yet?


 I'm thinking about candy Oriental blue with some murals pinstriping,the works!!!!



Hardtop6459 said:


> Big whit 64, it Is really awesome to see people in the low rider community working together with there family, so many people still think bad about us but the he'll with them. If they only know that most lowriders are family projects and it means so much to the kids too. The younger kids can learn a lot of values from working together with (dad) and mom supporting them. I just wanted to thank you and say great job keep up all the greatness and one more thing. If your boy don't get rid of his truck you can always use it to tow old cars out of the fields lol


Family is always first with me, I spend so much time at my kids sporting events ....I really enjoy when they come and help me on one of my projects....my son helped a lot with my 64 he had a blast


Curtis Fisher said:


> Damm looking good bro


thanks, homie



209ridin said:


> Nice!!! One of my dream cars!


 Thank you, what is your other DreamCar I know mine is a 58ragg


----------



## bad idea

I more than a little bit jealous of this car! It's looking really good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## senossc

Very cool


----------



## vouges17

putting in major work :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT big whit! looking good a lot of progress done !! wow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

look all good up in here.....boy yall cuttin up


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:wave:


----------



## big C

Looking good whit. Just tell carlito to give you his 58 rag im sure he wouldnt mind lol.


----------



## king debo

Where we at?


----------



## regal ryda

What it dew big homie


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

bad idea said:


> I more than a little bit jealous of this car! It's looking really good. Keep up the good work.


 This car is built for all us, REAL RIDERS.... if you make your way to Atlanta come ride shotgun!!



senossc said:


> Very cool


thanks :thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> putting in major work :thumbsup:


thanks, Go hard or go home .....I only know one speed



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT big whit! looking good a lot of progress done !! wow!!! :thumbsup:


 I'm getting there homey how's things going with your ride?



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> look all good up in here.....boy yall cuttin up


 Next up rotisserie!!!



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:


:h5: what uppp!!



big C said:


> Looking good whit. Just tell carlito to give you his 58 rag im sure he wouldnt mind lol.


 I got my eyes on one as we speak



king debo said:


> Where we at?


atlanta, come kic it



regal ryda said:


> What it dew big homie


on the grind!!!! How you doing?



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump


 Thanks for the bump angel! I need a good engraver hit me up....


----------



## JUIC'D64

Looking good, car coming together nice, can't wait to see it


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Dope ride gettin built right :h5:


----------



## Skim

:thumbsup:


----------



## low350

TtT


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's up fellas I did not fall off, still on my grind .... the cars coming along but nothing really picture worthy!!!! just a lot of sanding and muddying all the welds.... And I'm just collecting parts


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nothing wrong with collecting. I'm sure we all doing some of that in some type of way.


----------



## Glassman704

TTT SEEMS STRANGE NOT FINDING THIS TOPIC ON PAGE 1 STILL WAITING ON PROGRESS PICS THOUGHT AT THE SPEED YOU WERE GOING IT WOULD BE ON ROAD BY NOW.
GODS SPEED ON THE REST OF YOUR BUILD.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's up homey's, I will be back at it full speedy on Sunday. Been enjoying some time with my family traveling and seein good friends.....


----------



## regal ryda

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What's up homey's, I will be back at it full speedy on Sunday. Been enjoying some time with my family traveling and seein good friends.....


shit you can afford to break you did a years worth of work in 3 mos


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> shit you can afford to break you did a years worth of work in 3 mos


thanks


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What's up homey's, I will be back at it full speedy on Sunday. Been enjoying some time with my family traveling and seein good friends.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Looking great whit


----------



## bad idea

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


Did you remove the X from the frame?


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> Did you remove the X from the frame?


57's didn't come with an x frame


----------



## bad idea

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> This car is Actually a conversion that someone started I am redoing the car completely making sure that it is done right!!!! And yes I do have a true rag frame


Just read this... Sorry for my last post.


----------



## bad idea

Coca Pearl said:


> 57's didn't come with an x frame


The verts did.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Got some work done today I will post some pictures later.... Bad idea, give me a call


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

last Sunday on the SHAW with DREAM-ON


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Spy pic


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

THE FAM...My son visit to UCLA


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

From there we went to Vegas ....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

My wife did good . Me not so much!!!


----------



## -FROST-

All I can say is wow.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## flaked85

:h5: puttin work in homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I got some goodies in the mail


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Yesterday I got the hood and both fenders blocked


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

And we primer the dash


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

And the big Homie Dale said we cannot move on until everything fits perfect...........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

the man with the plan


----------



## westsidehydros

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And the big Homie Dale said we cannot move on until everything fits perfect...........



not talkin any shit, impressed with the work....but if you want it to fit right, and you have a og rag frame, shouldnt you swap them out before it goes any further?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Sometimes they call me DREAM-ON


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## tko_818

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> THE FAM...My son visit to UCLA


Good looking family you got there homie.. youre a lucky man :thumbsup:


----------



## -FROST-

Looking good homie!!


----------



## Maximus1959

westsidehydros said:


> not talkin any shit, impressed with the work....but if you want it to fit right, and you have a og rag frame, shouldnt you swap them out before it goes any further?


Westside has a good point. I would definately swap the frame sooner than later. Your changing all the stress points, each time you cut and paste panels, body mounts, etc. Make sure it is bolted down on the original frame before he does any body work. If you bolt it down after it is all done, then you can warp the quarter panels and your starting over. Loose panels, such as hoods, trunks, and doors, will not matter. The quarter panels is what you have to be aware of. It will also ensure your floor boards and body mounts fit properly if you are replacing any of them. 1950's Chevy's all vary in the way they fit. None are alike. I am sure your bodyman knows this. Very nice build! I look forward to seeing it out...:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Got some work done today I will post some pictures later.... Bad idea, give me a call


Will do. Thanks


----------



## Daddy ooo

Looking good as ever Big whit. You and mike are both doing a great job on your cars. And at the same time inspiring Lowriders across the country with your build,s. Thank,s for sharing


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> The verts did.


----------



## Coca Pearl

it sure does. i'm running to just get mine running for now, but watch Whit and Mike go to work was wanting me to take it a step further


Daddy ooo said:


> Looking good as ever Big whit. You and mike are both doing a great job on your cars. And at the same time inspiring Lowriders across the country with your build,s. Thank,s for sharing


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Maximus1959 said:


> Westside has a good point. I would definately swap the frame sooner than later. Your changing all the stress points, each time you cut and paste panels, body mounts, etc. Make sure it is bolted down on the original frame before he does any body work. If you bolt it down after it is all done, then you can warp the quarter panels and your starting over. Loose panels, such as hoods, trunks, and doors, will not matter. The quarter panels is what you have to be aware of. It will also ensure your floor boards and body mounts fit properly if you are replacing any of them. 1950's Chevy's all vary in the way they fit. None are alike. I am sure your bodyman knows this. Very nice build! I look forward to seeing it out...:thumbsup:


 Thanks for the heads up, this is the type of feedback and information that I need everything is bolted down solid.. Thank you please keep the tips coming


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

westsidehydros said:


> not talkin any shit, impressed with the work....but if you want it to fit right, and you have a og rag frame, shouldnt you swap them out before it goes any further?


 Not offended at all thanks for the advice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

tko_818 said:


> Good looking family you got there homie.. youre a lucky man :thumbsup:


i got lucky, god sent,!!!


----------



## elsylient

:thumbsup:bump


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:wave: looking amazing


----------



## juangotti

Saw your ride at the majestics picnic. Damn nice car.


----------



## Nicotine

Looks like you have a great family, awesome car project, dig your positive attitude and hard work.

huge respect. car is looking great too. I havn't posted much, but i've been watching.


----------



## regal ryda

Whit I just want to personally thank you and your guys for making the drive to kick it with us


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

regal ryda said:


> Whit I just want to personally thank you and your guys for making the drive to kick it with us


I missed Whit I didnt get to meet him then again I wasn't there very long the homie I was riding with had to be at work soon so we had to roll early...but i did get a look at that duece i saw the plaque in the back and i just smiled congrats again brotha....


----------



## regal ryda

Thanks again for keeping me motivated Slimmmm


----------



## HMART1970

Real good meeting you Keith and the homie Edgar..........I know bro....watch the keys!


----------



## MODELA30

57 chevy convertables did not come with x frames but they did have a x frame support in the center to help hold the body form collapse maybe due to crash tests. so they would not buckle under a crash. and then again I have seen different frames on a lot of chevys depending on where they were built. take 64 impalas some boxed some not depending on where they were built. KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## king debo

Saw this earlier, I'm loving both your guys drop 4's


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup: Do yo thing Big Whit. You have already made your Mark in this game. But you gonna have it in choke hold when you finish that 57. Real talk.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

king debo said:


> Saw this earlier, I'm loving both your guys drop 4's


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


:drama: Updates coming soon


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave: looking amazing


 Thanks dog appreciate it



juangotti said:


> Saw your ride at the majestics picnic. Damn nice car.


Thank you next time come over and say what's up so I can put a face with a name


Nicotine said:


> Looks like you have a great family, awesome car project, dig your positive attitude and hard work.
> 
> huge respect. car is looking great too. I havn't posted much, but i've been watching.


 I understand the struggles of
Real life, Therefore I am very appreciative for everything that I have and have accomplished .....I build my for the streets



regal ryda said:


> Whit I just want to personally thank you and your guys for making the drive to kick it with us


You already know, we had a great time chilling and meeting everyone


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I missed Whit I didnt get to meet him then again I wasn't there very long the homie I was riding with had to be at work soon so we had to roll early...but i did get a look at that duece i saw the plaque in the back and i just smiled congrats again brotha....


 Thanks Homie we'll meet up one day!!!!



regal ryda said:


> Thanks again for keeping me motivated Slimmmm


:thumbsup:



king debo said:


> Saw this earlier, I'm loving both your guys drop 4's


 Man I sound crazy in the video



Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup: Do yo thing Big Whit. You have already made your Mark in this game. But you gonna have it in choke hold when you finish that 57. Real talk.


 Thanks dog I'm just watching everybody else and learning and you guys really do motivate me


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

HMART1970 said:


> Real good meeting you Keith and the homie Edgar..........I know bro....watch the keys!
> 
> It's all good, u one cool cat
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Well been doing a little traveling since last post... i want to give a big thank you to everybody that donated for Stephanie and Jae Bueno, At the Majestic'S North Texas picnic....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The Homie took some bad ass pictures


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Great location for a picnic


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Chilling with my CARNAL and SKIMPALA


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Troy was a cool cat


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Oh yeah we play lock down defense


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The 72 spoke D's for the BLUEZ







what u think


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nite nite


----------



## mrjones_012003

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The 72 spoke D's for the BLUEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The 72 spoke D's for the BLUEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think


DAMN THOSE ARE REAL NICE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Me an mama Headed to the ice cube concert


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Nice rides....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Twotons, Edgar an I ... Just finished smashing on the freeway


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

20 Minutes said:


> :wave:


 What up 20 .....shoot me your number


----------



## oneofakind84

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> nite nite


nice homie can't wait to see it on the streets love them cross lace:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The 72 spoke D's for the BLUEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think


badass wheels nothing but the best!!!


----------



## HMART1970

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> HMART1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real good meeting you Keith and the homie Edgar..........I know bro....watch the keys!
> 
> It's all good, u one cool cat
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Me an mama Headed to the ice cube concert


 I have say it Whitt. Your living a Lowriders dream young brotha. I don't know you. But do know I,m proud of you. And man what a beautiful wife you have. Keep up the good work young brotha


----------



## DUB562

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The 72 spoke D's for the BLUEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think


them mutha fuccas on point homie.


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good Big Dog!!


----------



## juangotti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thank you next time come over and say what's up so I can put a face with a name


Next time homie. I didnt get to stay long. Kinda made a quick round.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:wave:


----------



## bad idea

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The 72 spoke D's for the BLUEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think


Bawse!


----------



## npazzin

man them d's look nice, good meeting you at the picnic! hope J's ok!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Daddy ooo said:


> I have say it Whitt. Your living a Lowriders dream young brotha. I don't know you. But do know I,m proud of you. And man what a beautiful wife you have. Keep up the good work young brotha


 Thanks triple OG, that put a big smile on my face and yes my wife is one lucky girl to be with such a handsome devil like myself........ All jokes aside I have been through all walks of life and really am a humble dude that does others as I want them to do me!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good Big Dog!!


thanks G



juangotti said:


> Next time homie. I didnt get to stay long. Kinda made a quick round.


 See you in Vegas



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:


:wave:what up



bad idea said:


> Bawse!


 That's what I was thinking when I opened the box



npazzin said:


> man them d's look nice, good meeting you at the picnic! hope J's ok!


 U2 dog, speaking with Stephanie the days are getting harder for Jae !!!!! Please keep them in your prayers


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I recently got hooked on Instagram, so if you're on their come check me out at ... bigwhit64


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The 72 spoke D's for the BLUEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think


lookin good whit ..nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

Nice talking to you today man.


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks triple OG, that put a big smile on my face and yes my wife is one lucky girl to be with such a handsome devil like myself........ All jokes aside I have been through all walks of life and really am a humble dude that does others as I want them to do me!!!


 Well big Whitt you being the cool humbled young brotha that you appear to be And that I'm sure you are. God has truly seen fit to bless you my brotha. I truly believe that god see,s our heart,s and bless us accordingly.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

bad idea said:


> Nice talking to you today man.


Anytime homie....


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

DUB562 said:


> them mutha fuccas on point homie.


X 2


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:them D's look real nice!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I recently got hooked on Instagram, so if you're on their come check me out at ... bigwhit64


u hooked like a MOFO!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Now we hit the BIG 10


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

we meet with the Football staff in the morning


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Got a little bit done before we hit the road


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Skimming the body


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I build my SHIT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Page 57 baby, thank you guys for all your support


----------



## CadillacTom

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Now we hit the BIG 10



We would love to have him...O-H-I-O!


----------



## Nicotine

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I build my SHIT


awesome shot. makes me wanna start digging into my 64 sooner. lol.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I build my SHIT


im glad im able to pay my body man to do that!!
:yes:


----------



## Rico63

:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

CadillacTom said:


> We would love to have him...O-H-I-O!


 So far so good it's exciting to hear great food..... Are there any riders down here?



Nicotine said:


> awesome shot. makes me wanna start digging into my 64 sooner. lol.


once u start, it's ADDICTING 



EXCANDALOW said:


> im glad im able to pay my body man to do that!!
> 
> NOTHING LIKE GETTING DIRTY....
> 
> 
> 
> Rico63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I wanna be apart of page 57 lol


----------



## king debo

Right up the road from me Whit if you were in Columbus at OSU!


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 ( PRICELESS ) :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

Nice work mayne


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

uffin::wave: LOOKING GREAT


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Great build!


----------



## CJAY

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I build my SHIT


THAT'S WUTZ UP WHIT!!! GET IT IN HOMIE GOOD SHIT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

page 57 you already know


----------



## regal ryda

lucky page


----------



## HMART1970

X 58


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

That's next


----------



## TONY MONTANA

LOOKING GOOD BIG WHIT!!! NOW ONLY PROBLEM I HAV IS I DIDNT SEE PICS OF YOU AND UR SON AT THE BIG HOUSE YET:biggrin: GO BLUE


----------



## HMART1970

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That's next


Ohh snaps!


----------



## 208IMPALAS

GREAT JOB ON THE RIDE BRO>>>


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That's next


got a feeling its going to be a vert..... question is og or with juice. Then again a mixture of both


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Hey doggie, did you buy any aftermarket sheetmetal, and who did you go with? I need some for my bel air rag.......don't know what company I want to use. I bought floors and outter rockers from danchuck, not sure but I think they use goldenstar. Just wanna know how fitment was for you pimp


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TONY MONTANA said:


> LOOKING GOOD BIG WHIT!!! NOW ONLY PROBLEM I HAV IS I DIDNT SEE PICS OF YOU AND UR SON AT THE BIG HOUSE YET:biggrin: GO BLUE


 We will be heading up there, are you talking about the team up north!!!!!ha ha ha haaa


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

HMART1970 said:


> Ohh snaps!


 can't wait for you to take some of those good pictures of this one


208IMPALAS said:


> GREAT JOB ON THE RIDE BRO>>>


 thanks for the love



IIMPALAA said:


> TTT


 keep it to the TOP



Coca Pearl said:


> got a feeling its going to be a vert..... question is og or with juice. Then again a mixture of both


 U ALREADY KNOW..... MY NEW NICKNAME IS RAGS-A-SAURUS, Just kidding my wife just told me I need to sell some cars..... 



phillip_ndrsn said:


> Hey doggie, did you buy any aftermarket sheetmetal, and who did you go with? I need some for my bel air rag.......don't know what company I want to use. I bought floors and outter rockers from danchuck, not sure but I think they use goldenstar. Just wanna know how fitment was for you pimp


 I use them for some stuff but there's a local guy here that I use along with Restoration world... Pretty good fits


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TONY MONTANA said:


> LOOKING GOOD BIG WHIT!!! NOW ONLY PROBLEM I HAV IS I DIDNT SEE PICS OF YOU AND UR SON AT THE BIG HOUSE YET:biggrin: GO BLUE


 I have a good friend that played at Michigan and he called me cussing me out about our visit to Ohio State I didn't know that the hatred was real....


----------



## SAM1

nice work .....................god bless


----------



## TONY MONTANA

i would talk shit but ill be in ohio this weekend for the westside lowriders picnic lol but yes "HAIL TO THE VICTORS"


----------



## Coca Pearl

All damn. Tell her your going to sell her car.........hahahahahaha


----------



## TOXXIC

LOOKIG GOOD WHIT


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


how come you guys look invisible in the picture?


----------



## HMART1970

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> can't wait for you to take some of those good pictures of this one


Done deal boss, with the work you putting in any fool with a camera will walk away with sick pics of it!


----------



## Zoom

Lookin real good Whit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> how come you guys look invisible in the picture? .... Not sure I guess it's the iPad that made us look like that....trippy


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Zoom said:


> Lookin real good Whit


thanks homie


----------



## Caballo

What criteria are you using for the school you select? Is it their athletic success, academic reputation, how they treat you, etc?

Must be an exciting time with such a decision looming.


----------



## jdfx1

U got a badass ride ur putti g together bro and ur other cars are nice u pick great rides to fix up really admire ur determination on these cars following u for awhile GL:thumbs up


----------



## Curtis Fisher

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I build my SHIT


Nice work bro putting soul in that ride gonna be an keeper. 
P.S long block be better sanding too


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Caballo said:


> What criteria are you using for the school you select? Is it their athletic success, academic reputation, how they treat you, etc?
> 
> Must be an exciting time with such a decision looming.


Well he definitely wants to play big boy football, so that means we have to choose a tough conference!!! We look at the depth chart of teams to see what they have coming in at his position and what's in front of him, knowing that this age in College football he won't play until His sophomore year, Were looking for a school with a great accounting department because he has to get a degree in accounting. He currently holds a 3.8 GPA

And yes it is very exciting but it definitely kept me from building the 57 this summer... Ha ha ha I wouldn't trade that for anything!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

jdfx1 said:


> U got a badass ride ur putti g together bro and ur other cars are nice u pick great rides to fix up really admire ur determination on these cars following u for awhile GL:thumbs up


Thanks man I appreciate it... big changes coming


Curtis Fisher said:


> Nice work bro putting soul in that ride gonna be an keeper.
> P.S long block be better sanding too


 It is a great shoulder workout thank you


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Well he definitely wants to play big boy football, so that means we have to choose a tough conference!!! We look at the depth chart of teams to see what they have coming in at his position and what's in front of him, knowing that this age in College football he won't play until His sophomore year, Were looking for a school with a great accounting department because he has to get a degree in accounting. He currently holds a 3.8 GPA
> 
> And yes it is very exciting but it definitely kept me from building the 57 this summer... Ha ha ha I wouldn't trade that for anything!


I'm not a University of Louisville fan but they pump a ton of money into their athletics department. You might wsnt to check them out.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:drama:


----------



## Caballo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Well he definitely wants to play big boy football, so that means we have to choose a tough conference!!! We look at the depth chart of teams to see what they have coming in at his position and what's in front of him, knowing that this age in College football he won't play until His sophomore year, Were looking for a school with a great accounting department because he has to get a degree in accounting. He currently holds a 3.8 GPA
> 
> And yes it is very exciting but it definitely kept me from building the 57 this summer... Ha ha ha I wouldn't trade that for anything!


With that kind of GPA, schools like Stanford or Cal-Berkeley are not out of the question. They have reputations for academic excellence AND production of NFL players (Andrew Luck, Aaron Rodgers, etc). Good luck, and hopefully you get the college you're hoping for.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

this is how the skirts fit we first started!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

And then Dale went to work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And then Dale went to work


:thumbsup:good work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Now that's a better fit


----------



## CadillacTom

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:good work


Can't wait to see this car!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

CadillacTom said:


> Can't wait to see this car!


me too...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

now both sides are snugg


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Caballo said:


> With that kind of GPA, schools like Stanford or Cal-Berkeley are not out of the question. They have reputations for academic excellence AND production of NFL players (Andrew Luck, Aaron Rodgers, etc). Good luck, and hopefully you get the college you're hoping for.


I know what you mean, he's receiving ALOT of interest from some good Universities


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I'm not a University of Louisville fan but they pump a ton of money into their athletics department. You might wsnt to check them out.


 true


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> this is how the skirts fit we first started!!





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And then Dale went to work


need to go see how well mine fit...i forgot i had them thangs...think i'll do that today....burnin rubber around them parts, get it WIT...and tell them suckas to "get WIT it"


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 you have a good bodyman over there whit. I,m going to have to steal that move.


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Everyone come out to obsession and nopi


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> need to go see how well mine fit...i forgot i had them thangs...think i'll do that today....burnin rubber around them parts, get it WIT...and tell them suckas to "get WIT it"


Ha ha Ha ha ha get WHIT it suckas....... I like that one


Daddy ooo said:


> you have a good bodyman over there whit. I,m going to have to steal that move.


 Thanks man ....!! he breaks out all type of tricks and I'm taking pictures and he's like "slowdown we can give all our secrets away"!! I really lucked up finding him!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

sorry i fucked up the spelling but you get the point


----------



## HMART1970

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


One way to skin a cat, great work you guys putting on!


----------



## big C

Cars looking better and better everyday brother. You guys going to come back down in November?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Oh yes


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good!,


----------



## Caballo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


A photo like this is a dream for a lot of young football players. Great pic for the family records.


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I know what you mean, he's receiving ALOT of interest from some good Universities


My homeboy greg reid played for fsu


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Let's just say don't run a slant on us....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Because you will get blown the fuck up!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Yes, the kid is ok


----------



## el toby

Dammmmm! He got knocked the f**k out. Lol!


----------



## low350

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Now that's a better fit


TtT !!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm still puttin in work.. See u soon


----------



## npazzin

GO BIG RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I know what you mean, he's receiving ALOT of interest from some good Universities


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I'm still puttin in work.. See u soon


Hell yea another quality ride hitting the ga streets.


----------



## CadillacTom

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Let's just say don't run a slant on us....


The number 25 would look real nice in Scarlett & Gray playing for Urban Meyer!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Looking good bro


----------



## MIRACLE

Where'd you get all your sheet metal from bro?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump for the homie.....


----------



## low350

:420:


----------



## DUB562

got dayum big homie puttin in work lookin good man. beautiful lookin family homie.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

MIRACLE said:


> Where'd you get all your sheet metal from bro?


There's a local Chevy shop here in Atlanta


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump for the homie.....


Thanks... How's es un 58


low350 said:


> :420:


I see u 


DUB562 said:


> got dayum big homie puttin in work lookin good man. beautiful lookin family homie.


 thanks homie


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

What's up homie? Is that ur 64 in the video wit jezzy,yg,rich homie quan?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> What's up homie? Is that ur 64 in the video wit jezzy,yg,rich homie quan?


Yes sir


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

Clean ass mo fo rite there! Keep pushing on the 57.Best build on lil.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:drama:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Beautiful wife, Great kids, nice home and three Baddddd ass classic convertible,s. What more can any man ask for. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Thanks... How's es un 58



ES UN 58 is coming along just fine... Faster than the 57. How u doing homie ?


----------



## flaked85

:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> Clean ass mo fo rite there! Keep pushing on the 57.Best build on lil.


 thanks, big dog



6TRAE_DROP said:


> :drama:


 progress coming soon



Daddy ooo said:


> Beautiful wife, Great kids, nice home and three Baddddd ass classic convertible,s. What more can any man ask for. :thumbsup:


 I'm blessed



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanks... How's es un 58
> 
> 
> 
> ES UN 58 is coming along just fine... Faster than the 57. How u doing homie ?


 one day ill get there



flaked85 said:


> :h5:


 whats craccin


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## impalalover64

Looking good on jeezy's video!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mr Gee said:


> :wow:


More to come pretty soon taking everything back off again getting ready to work on the belly!!!


impalalover64 said:


> Looking good on jeezy's video!!!


 Thanks Homie it was fun


----------



## vouges17

ride is coming all great, congrats on ur kid getting all those great schools interested in him


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

vouges17 said:


> ride is coming all great, congrats on ur kid getting all those great schools interested in him


 Thank you, and thank you for being interested in this crazy build


----------



## vouges17

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thank you, and thank you for being interested in this crazy build


your good homie look at my crazy build on the 60


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Already to be wet sanded and painted


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Rollin in my six 4


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Next move she comes off Frame


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Chilling with big Snoop Dogg at the Bet awards


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Pretty cool they rented the homie 64


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Does anyone know a good chrome shop


----------



## king debo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Does anyone know a good chrome shop


 Mr.Impala on here does some nice work!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Looking good Big Whitt. Cool ass photo,s. 57 coming just fine....Keep up the good work young brotha. I don't know u but I'm very proud of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Already to be wet sanded and painted



coming along real nice Whit!


----------



## Mr Gee

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 

*Doggpound!! Either he's a short mofo or you a tall mofo!! :biggrin: Car lookin good man! What color you goin with?*


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Does anyone know a good chrome shop


Advance plating


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

that b snoop lion cuh


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

king debo said:


> Mr.Impala on here does some nice work!


thanks!!!!



Daddy ooo said:


> Looking good Big Whitt. Cool ass photo,s. 57 coming just fine....Keep up the good work young brotha. I don't know u but I'm very proud of you. :thumbsup:


 Thanks Daddy ooo I really appreciate all the encouraging words



Tage said:


> coming along real nice Whit!


Thanks stay tuned


Mr Gee said:


> *Doggpound!! Either he's a short mofo or you a tall mofo!! :biggrin: Car lookin good man! What color you goin with?*


She was at the bottom of the stairs, When we were talking. I'm going with some type of blue


817Lowrider said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump



big C said:


> Advance plating


 Thanks C how is your project coming



MOSTHATED CC said:


> that b snoop lion cuh


 He still cool as hell but the dogs Music is always best


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> Advance plating


X2! Hands Down. The Best in the Business. 
Just take a look at the process every piece goes trough. http://www.advancedplating.com/process/process.htm


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:drama:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

damn almost ready for paint, cant wait to see it done. You going to Vegas next year?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> damn almost ready for paint, cant wait to see it done. You going to Vegas next year?


. Yep Yep that is the plan, if all goes smoothly I will break her out at Majestic's North Texas


----------



## ElReyJr

:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

All of the Vegas pictures got me pretty excited, if anyone has more tag me in there on Instagram.... BIGWHIT64


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> All of the Vegas pictures got me pretty excited, if anyone has more tag me in there on Instagram.... BIGWHIT64


 Right on Big Whit. There was a few beautiful 57 rags at the Vegas show. When I saw the blue 57 from Street Players your 57 rag build came to mind. I remember u saying your going with blue also. I could only imagine cruising in such a dream machine. I hope u make your dead line. Thanks for letting us be a part of your build Big Whit


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## king debo

oooooo weeee, nuthin like a 57'


----------



## Daddy ooo

I've always love the way the 57,s lay.


----------



## elsylient

TTT
for the Homie


----------



## low350

TtT :420:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

EXCANDALOW said:


>


love it....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 821714
> View attachment 821730


 yeeeeah daddy ooo ... That's it with a twist, I also love the way they lay!!!! More pics coming


----------



## TKeeby79

Damn Homie, Looking Good!! Next Stop Vegas on Jack Stands...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

We put in a little work today


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Getting the belly slick


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I love being able to say I build my shit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ahhh Slowly but surely


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The man himself/, DALE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Looking good in here whit


----------



## el toby

DAMMMM!! Looking good homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> thanks!!!!
> 
> Thanks Daddy ooo I really appreciate all the encouraging words
> 
> 
> Thanks stay tuned
> 
> She was at the bottom of the stairs, When we were talking. I'm going with some type of blue
> 
> Thanks for the bump
> 
> Thanks C how is your project coming
> 
> He still cool as hell but the dogs Music is always best


ya he needs to quit it with that rastafarian stuff


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Okay guys I need a huge favor... my daughter is up for Athlete of the week can you please vote for her by clicking this link ... Kayla WHITNER, vote as much as you can as often as you can until Thursday at noon http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


----------



## regal ryda

ill do my part homie


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE''

just put in my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Okay guys I need a huge favor... my daughter is up for Athlete of the week can you please vote for her by clicking this link ... Kayla WHITNER, vote as much as you can as often as you can until Thursday at noon http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


Done, Homie.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm about to start building the bridge on my frame any ideas or tips


----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I'm about to start building the bridge on my frame any ideas or tips


Anything other than c channel. Its a 57 rag.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

You got it can you text me some pictures.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> ill do my part homie





''MR.BOWTIE'' said:


> just put in my vote :thumbsup:





CadillacTom said:


> Done, Homie.


Thanks fellas, for showing some love...


----------



## elsylient




----------



## drasticbean

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Okay guys I need a huge favor... my daughter is up for Athlete of the week can you please vote for her by clicking this link ... Kayla WHITNER, vote as much as you can as often as you can until Thursday at noon http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


i voted 3 threes and I cant vote any more..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

LOOKS LIKE SHE WON WIT 39% OF THE VOTE CONGRATS!!! THE BLESSINGS KEEP COMING WHIT


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

lookin good bro! uffin:






BIG WHIT 64 said:


> We put in a little work today


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Damn!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

voted to homie. good work homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Hit up excandalow he did his frame up


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Nice


----------



## Tage

Looking good Whit!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thank you everyone that voted, we did it.... with all you guys votes she won player of the week and write up in the paper!!!!


----------



## HMART1970

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thank you everyone that voted, we did it.... with all you guys votes she won player of the week and write up in the paper!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thank you everyone that voted, we did it.... with all you guys votes she won player of the week and write up in the paper!!!!


thats whats upper


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Completely done with all sandblasting


----------



## low350

TtT !!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THIS BITCH IS COMING OUT CLEAN NICE WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

elsylient said:


> TTT
> for the Homie


:thumbsup:more


----------



## -FROST-

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

More pictures to come shortly....


----------



## jdfx1

Ur build is great top notch bro


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Barba

shes coming out clean...cant wait to see her when shes done......


----------



## Loco 61

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> More pictures to come shortly....


:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

jdfx1 said:


> Ur build is great top notch bro
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Thanks Homie moving slow right now


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Barba said:


> shes coming out clean...cant wait to see her when shes done......


 just Doing my part, thanks for paving the way


----------



## npazzin

Ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Smooth as a babies butt...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I really worked hard today, "hey Keith hold the light for me "


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

My man is always striving for perfection


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I really appreciate everyone for following and posting encouraging comments, I will be back on track soon... Been busy with my kids activities therefore were only working limited time...







picture from an all star game


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Family first homie keep up the good work


----------



## 817Lowrider

GREAT WORK WHIT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

817Lowrider said:


> GREAT WORK WHIT


Thanks


----------



## regal.1980

This has to be the best motivational thread on LIL ever. From the car, family, etc. much props homie


----------



## 310~SFCC

Just read the entire thread. Man I have nothing but respect for you. Like poeple have said before it takes alot of guts to take a car down to just the cowl and replace that much metal...Wish your boy and daughter the best and hope they get into great schools and can't wait to see the final product!

Whats up with USC!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Christmas in January


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal.1980 said:


> This has to be the best motivational thread on LIL ever. From the car, family, etc. much props homie


 thanks man, I try.....we all know family is WORK



310~SFCC said:


> Just read the entire thread. Man I have nothing but respect for you. Like poeple have said before it takes alot of guts to take a car down to just the cowl and replace that much metal...Wish your boy and daughter the best and hope they get into great schools and can't wait to see the final product!
> 
> Whats up with USC!!!


 SOCAL Is where I went.... HE AIN'T READY!!!! Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## king debo

Looking real good Whit!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

That's going to be one beautiful machine your building bro. And you deserve it Bigwhitt for all that you do homie. When you bring this car to Vegas bro I'll be there.


----------



## regal.1980

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Christmas in January


Indeed. Look like u got a kick hook up too. Them gamma 11's are exclusive brotha . I know cuz I wasn't able to get them!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal.1980 said:


> Indeed. Look like u got a kick hook up too. Them gamma 11's are exclusive brotha . I know cuz I wasn't able to get them!


 I know what you mean, my son has another size 12 for sale if you're interested hit me up... 770 633 0948


----------



## regal.1980

I only wear a 9 1/2! Lol.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal.1980 said:


> I only wear a 9 1/2! Lol.


oh danggggg ill keep a eye out


----------



## TONY MONTANA

looking good big whit


----------



## regal.1980

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> oh danggggg ill keep a eye out


Cool. They sold out fast in Oklahoma and Texas. I hear the Jordan game isn't to popular in the ATL but i don't know how true that is


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Christmas in January


ooh nice goodies right there bro:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal.1980 said:


> Cool. They sold out fast in Oklahoma and Texas. I hear the Jordan game isn't to popular in the ATL but i don't know how true that is


 not True at al.... it was nuts!!!! fights broke out, We went to foot-action to try and get in there lottery. It was all for my daughter, She wanted the release experience. She got her sz, I called my connect in Beaverton he made it happen. Ha ha haa


----------



## regal.1980

Man! Must be nice. I'm hooked to your build bro. Your definetly blessed in many aspects of your life. Maybe I will run into u one day in this lowriding circle


----------



## KERRBSS

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I really worked hard today, "hey Keith hold the light for me "


Dood, I thawt that was a lightsaber for a second there.


----------



## Marty McFly

good shit.............


----------



## angelisticsola5960

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Christmas in January






Baller!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Looking good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal.1980 said:


> Man! Must be nice. I'm hooked to your build bro. Your definetly blessed in many aspects of your life. Maybe I will run into u one day in this lowriding circle


 Thanks Homie, it has been fun. If you ever see me holler



KERRBSS said:


> Dood, I thawt that was a lightsaber for a second there.


ha a haaa that's what my wife said



Marty McFly said:


> good shit.............


:thumbsup: thanks.... 



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Baller!!!!!!!!


hmmmmmm this guy.... You have all the toys



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looking good.... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

... Mmmmm It continues to get better, Hernan and the gang got busy!!!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> ... Mmmmm It continues to get better, Hernan and the gang got busy!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

whooop......look atcha.....lookin good


----------



## JOHNER

Beast mode..!!


----------



## CJAY

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> ... Mmmmm It continues to get better, Hernan and the gang got busy!!!!!


:facepalm:  :worship: :h5:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice!


----------



## Y U H8TIN

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> ... Mmmmm It continues to get better, Hernan and the gang got busy!!!!!


NICE  #NoChickenScratch haha....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Who did ur engraving.....


----------



## Big Hollywood

Right on Whit, keep up the spectacular work man


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

mrjones_012003 said:


> :h5:


thanks doggie



Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


 thanks



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whooop......look atcha.....lookin good


 It's coming together



johner956 said:


> Beast mode..!!


were gettin there



CJAY said:


> :facepalm:  :worship: :h5:


 I can't wait to hit the streets



Y U H8TIN said:


> NICE  #NoChickenScratch haha....


 you know it



6TRAE_DROP said:


> Who did ur engraving.....


 Engrave it, Hernan



Big Hollywood said:


> Right on Whit, keep up the spectacular work man


 thanks, I'm learning a lot as I go


----------



## Must_1

Damn Damn Damn!!! Your Post/Build Is OFFICIAL OG....Met u Once in ATL rolling with Tommy from SC....Keep it up and God Bless Homie...:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

couple of my homies from the hood love ur 64 in the yg jeezy video...i told em wait till u see the homie latest creation...keep up the great work whit


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE''

:thumbsup:


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> ... Mmmmm It continues to get better, Hernan and the gang got busy!!!!!


----------



## kaotik808

clean 64


----------



## Must_1

Motivation!!!! uffin:






 This is somewhat like the color your feeling....(minus the flames)...


----------



## low350

:420:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Must_1 said:


> Damn Damn Damn!!! Your Post/Build Is OFFICIAL OG....Met u Once in ATL rolling with Tommy from SC....Keep it up and God Bless Homie...:wave:


Cool .... What's up!!! Are u in SC


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks



TONY MONTANA said:


> couple of my homies from the hood love ur 64 in the yg jeezy video...i told em wait till u see the homie latest creation...keep up the great work whit


Thanks I appreciate it, that was a fun day


''MR.BOWTIE'' said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks



kaotik808 said:


> clean 64


 :thumbsup:



Must_1 said:


> Motivation!!!! uffin:
> View attachment 1042562
> This is somewhat like the color your feeling....(minus the flames)...


 Looks pretty sweet, but I can't see the full picture



low350 said:


> :420:


 What's up art how is your 58


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

LOOKING GREAT!!!


----------



## Must_1

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Cool .... What's up!!! Are u in SC


Na, Im in PA, but ill be in SC visiting T prob in May. I'll try to get better at posting pics lol...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Rest in peace :angel: Jamie YETTI, thank you for answering all my questions.....


----------



## drty63

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> And I have been looking everywhere for this print


This Paul from loyaltyIVlife car clubs 58 in Australia?


----------



## drty63

Bad ass build!


----------



## XLowLifeX

Looking sic bro nice build


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

drty63 said:


> This Paul from loyaltyIVlife car clubs 58 in Australia?


Got it...


drty63 said:


> Bad ass build!


Thanks!! 


XLowLifeX said:


> Looking sic bro nice build


 I appreciated it, how is BIG USO,


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Hope everyone's enjoying the weather wherever they are, we are having a major ice/snow storm in Atlanta.... So I'm taking advantage of it and building my first set of a arms


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Getting some inspiration from Salters


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## king debo

Nice, putting in work


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

look atcha............get on it


----------



## Mr Gee

Badass!!!


----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking

Just a reminder about drilling new holes for better ball joints if u r gonna upgrade them. Car looks good


----------



## oneofakind84

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> ... Mmmmm It continues to get better, Hernan and the gang got busy!!!!!


it just gets better and better:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

Good shit my friend ! Your doing it, I'll be callin you when I do my arms ! TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

king debo said:


> Nice, putting in work


thanks homie



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> look atcha............get on it


 I'm trying



Mr Gee said:


> Badass!!!


thanks



steadydippin said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



caddyking said:


> Just a reminder about drilling new holes for better ball joints if u r gonna upgrade them. Car looks good


 Yes sir, thanks for the heads up



oneofakind84 said:


> it just gets better and better:thumbsup:


 Can't wait to put it all together



Inked1 said:


> Good shit my friend ! Your doing it, I'll be callin you when I do my arms ! TTT


hmmm I don't know about that but I will be sending some parts your way soon!!!!


----------



## impalajoe71

Awesome work! Sweet rides! You got it going homie!


----------



## flaked85

TTT!:h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Found an engine pic for you Saturday at a tri five show in Dallas over the weekend


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

DA BLUEZ

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Badass bro


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> Found an engine pic for you Saturday at a tri five show in Dallas over the weekend
> View attachment 1121577


 nice an clean....... Keep them coming


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

MR. OBSESSION said:


> DA BLUEZ
> 
> TTT


thanks for the bump



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Badass bro


im tryin


----------



## Coca Pearl

This one is og look


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

making some progress


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

MMMmmmmm I THINK THIS IS HIWU DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> MMMmmmmm I THINK THIS IS HIWU DO IT!!!!!


HEY ATLEAST YOU ARE DOING THEM YOURSELF AND TRYING. BY THE TIME YOU ARE DONE YOU WILL HAVE IT DOWN.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Skim said:


> HEY ATLEAST YOU ARE DOING THEM YOURSELF AND TRYING. BY THE TIME YOU ARE DONE YOU WILL HAVE IT DOWN.


ha ha ha yea!!! Call me tomorrow, I got a question.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Our unofficial visit to Alabama


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

w Kirby Smart


----------



## CHAPARRO64

??


----------



## CadillacTom

Continued good luck on your college search, young Whit. Looks like it's going to be a tough decision with all of the great schools you've visited!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

U aint trying your doing it bro


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Another really slow month:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Lol. Its all good whit. You making the majestics ntx picnic this year?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Fa sho!!!


----------



## Inked1

What's good big homie!


----------



## DUB562

i got these if u need em... empire sent me the wrong 1s if im not mistakin its for 65 and up chevy im not sure... let me know.


----------



## del barrio

wow! nice work!


----------



## Mr Gee

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

almost ready for Chrome


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

But I did have this just thrown in my front yard on Thursday


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

DUB562 said:


> i got these if u need em... empire sent me the wrong 1s if im not mistakin its for 65 and up chevy im not sure... let me know.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1152570


 I look great, I wish I would have known


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Inked1 said:


> What's good big homie!


 What up Homie did you make it to Arizona



del barrio said:


> wow! nice work!


 Thank you more progress to come



Mr Gee said:


> :nicoderm:


 What up G


----------



## tko_818

Looking good homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> But I did have this just thrown in my front yard on Thursday


 they were thrown at the wrong door......:banghead:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> they were thrown at the wrong door......:banghead:


 ha ha haaaa ok shoot me ur address


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

tko_818 said:


> Looking good homie


 thanks GTIMER


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Any feedback on the new 520 premium


----------



## drasticbean

Nice purchase


----------



## Wizzard

Nice work!


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Any feedback on the new 520 premium


No complains here, have them on the 57 and 59.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

IIMPALAA said:


> No complains here, have them on the 57 and 59.


 thanks


----------



## GRAPEVINE




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I been collecting parts and Working on my frame!!


----------



## KERRBSS

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I been COLLECTING PARTS and Working on my frame!!


that's the best part of a build :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

TTT!:h5:


----------



## Mar64ss

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's up everybody, been working on the frame.... Thanks for the bumps, will post some good stuff soon


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

you know we stay in the streets


----------



## Coca Pearl

We need to see them progress pix even if just pressure washing the frame......:roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I got u


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

lookin good bro! gonna be sick! 









BIG WHIT 64 said:


> ... Mmmmm It continues to get better, Hernan and the gang got busy!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

It's gonna be on an craccin sun


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

got some work done


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> We need to see them progress pix even if just pressure washing the frame......:roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

anybody have any advice on the size shocks I should ruin...


----------



## Mr.Petty

QA1 or bilstein


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 that what I'm talking about it could even just been a pic of the glove that OJ left......lol


----------



## Coca Pearl

Mr.Petty said:


> QA1 or bilstein


Bilstein or Monroe stocks


----------



## Royalty

Nice!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

you a baaaaaad man..... duwerk son


----------



## Trouble360

Any new pic's???????? Nice work cant wait to see it finished


----------



## ButchFragrance

Looks great boss..... Best part of the thread is when he bragged about his son being a beast in the classroom! Good parents are becoming harder to find.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Royalty said:


> Nice!


Thanks...


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> you a baaaaaad man..... duwerk son


 I'm trying



Trouble360 said:


> Any new pic's???????? Nice work cant wait to see it finished


 me too, My hands are starting to itch!!!



ButchFragrance said:


> Looks great boss..... Best part of the thread is when he bragged about his son being a beast in the classroom! Good parents are becoming harder to find.


 Thank you, if you have kids you definitely know the feeling when they have success!!


----------



## flaked85

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

[/URL] while in Boston visiting Harvard an Boston College we had a chance to go to Fenway


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm BLESSED, AND VERY APPRECIATIVE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

[/URL]


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T BAD ASS 57 RAG


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


DONT FORGET TO SET BODY ON FRAME BEFORE FULLY WELDING .... CUZ REAR FLOOR PANS SIT PRETTY FAR PAST FRAME ..... I HAD TO MAKE AN ARCH ON MY UPPER TRAILING ARMS TO CLEAR REAR PANS...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

PM ME ILL TEXT YOU PICS OF WHAT I DID


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks.... All helpful tips are always welcome!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## five nine

I don't know if any one notice but this 64 came out on
The yg video my ***** nice 4 homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


DONT THINK I DIDNT CEE WHAT YOU PUT RIGHT THERE CUZZ!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

Skim said:


> DONT THINK I DIDNT CEE WHAT YOU PUT RIGHT THERE CUZZ!!


:roflmao: I'm sure he is going to leave it there dealer a manufacture marking on the assembly line


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> DONT THINK I DIDNT CEE WHAT YOU PUT RIGHT THERE CUZZ!!


 i saw it too


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

five nine said:


> View attachment 1334265
> 
> I don't know if any one notice but this 64 came out on
> The yg video my ***** nice 4 homie:thumbsup:
> View attachment 1334273
> View attachment 1334281


 yep yep.THANKS... Right now we shooting ride along two with the homie cube


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Sometimes I get bored and start banging on Dale.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> :roflmao: I'm sure he is going to leave it there dealer a manufacture marking on the assembly line


you got it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I have gained a lot of ground on this build, but my photo bucket has been tripping so I can't upload pictures. maybe I can send them to skim and he can post them


----------



## KERRBSS

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I have gained a lot of ground on this build, but my photo bucket has been tripping so I can't upload pictures. maybe I can send them to skim and he can post them


Tinypic.com


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Sometimes I get bored and start banging on Dale.....


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I have gained a lot of ground on this build, but my photo bucket has been tripping so I can't upload pictures. maybe I can send them to skim and he can post them


MAKE A SECOND PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT. i HAVE 3 DIFFERENT ONES JUST GOTTA USE 3 DIFFERENT EMAIL ADDRESSES


----------



## 817Lowrider

bumpers


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ha ha ha.... I'm back


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

frame work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

the 64 is workin in ride along 2


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

That picture was taken after Kevin Hart busted the upper ball joint


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

me and the Homie Mikey pancakes


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

All ready for primer


----------



## ButchFragrance

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thank you, if you have kids you definitely know the feeling when they have success!!


I have a daughter and I teach school, I see both ends. Like I said good parents are a dying breed, its always nice to see parents putting in the time with their kids.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ButchFragrance said:


> I have a daughter and I teach school, I see both ends. Like I said good parents are a dying breed, its always nice to see parents putting in the time with their kids.


It's the only way I see it can be done correctly. It is hard work but worth the experience...... I'm that crazy dad in elementary school that went to lunch with my kids every day!!!! Well it didn't just end in elementary, I still go up to their school about two times a week!!!! it's quite comical Thanks Homie and good luck with your baby girl


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> All ready for primer


IF U DONT KNOCK IT OFF WIT ALL DA SET TRIPPIN LOC!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ok I'll crop it....


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Ok I'll crop it....


:roflmao: u coming to vegas foo?


----------



## infamous704

Nice build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Nice work!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

This is my sons last hs football season..... So nope!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

infamous704 said:


> Nice build. :thumbsup:


Thanks 


Mr Gee said:


> Nice work!


thanks 

I'm gettin there!!!


----------



## veterano

This is ruben , nice build u going to nopi


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

veterano said:


> This is ruben , nice build u going to nopi


 what up... Yes we will have some rides there


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

What are You putting under the hood Whit ??? LS,LT,TPI.....I KNOW YOU GOT TO BE RUNNING SOMETHING FUEL INJECTED...


----------



## Daddy ooo

As alway The Man Big Whitt's 57 rag is coming along bad ass. Keep up the great job your doing on your rides and with your beautiful family. I hope both your kids have a great season. lord knows they put in the work.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Midwest Ridaz said:


> What are You putting under the hood Whit ??? LS,LT,TPI.....I KNOW YOU GOT TO BE RUNNING SOMETHING FUEL INJECTED...


Yes sir, I got a LS.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Daddy ooo said:


> As alway The Man Big Whitt's 57 rag is coming along bad ass. Keep up the great job your doing on your rides and with your beautiful family. I hope both your kids have a great season. lord knows they put in the work.


Thanks, that's the truth they always busting their ass....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> the 64 is workin in ride along 2


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Yes sir, I got a LS.


....Thats whats up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Now it's time to tear this bad boy down


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


nice


----------



## Y U H8TIN

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The teardown


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

i'm pretty much a professional at this editing shit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

looks like a good fit


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> looks like a good fit


 man that's sweet. Nice fit


----------



## DJLATIN

Very nice build. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

All I can say is I built this bracket......fuck yea!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Now I got to put it all together just to take it all back apart


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Nice big whit


----------



## flaked85

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Now I got to put it all together just to take it all back apart


 :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Now I got to put it all together just to take it all back apart


holy shit batman


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## drasticbean

This is beautiful. Its going to be something beautiful and classic


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Now I got to put it all together just to take it all back apart


 Too sweet. Coming along nice. Very inspiring.


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala

Hey whats up bro , MIGGZ63 from IG. Looking badass ! Love how the four link came out. Just curious if you modified your trans tunnel on your body to house your 6 speed trans 6l90e before painting the floors? The 4 speed 4l60e fit like a glove without any trans tunnel modification. The 6 speed didnt clear on my 57 so I stuck with the 4l60e.


----------



## king debo

Looking good Keith!! This is going to be a really nice cinco-siete.


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

Great thread &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## plague

Nice build just going threw a old mag and seen your club, good read


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

o1o9o6o3impala said:


> Hey whats up bro , MIGGZ63 from IG. Looking badass ! Love how the four link came out. Just curious if you modified your trans tunnel on your body to house your 6 speed trans 6l90e before painting the floors? The 4 speed 4l60e fit like a glove without any trans tunnel modification. The 6 speed didnt clear on my 57 so I stuck with the 4l60e.


Saved by the Homie MIGGZ.. good looking out


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

plague said:


> Nice build just going threw a old mag and seen your club, good read


Thanks... 


@GRANDPAS64 said:


> Great thread &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


Stay tuned for more updates


king debo said:


> Looking good Keith!! This is going to be a really nice cinco-siete.


 Appreciate it


----------



## D.Griego

Chassis is looking killer, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks homie


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Tight Whit....Shes going to be a Nasty Girl


----------



## low350

TtT !!


----------



## sedloc

What up homie:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

more test


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sedloc said:


> What up homie:wave:


What's craccin


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

we got a lot done today


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The bridge is over


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

AC vents ✔


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## EXCANDALOW

FOUND ME ANOTHER


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

EXCANDALOW said:


> FOUND ME ANOTHER


 I know I seen it on IG ... Lucky


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> we got a lot done today


That motor is going to sit nicely in there with a lot of room for upgrades


----------



## Daddy ooo

Man you guys are really on the move. It's all coming together real nice. wow


----------



## Mr Gee

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> we got a lot done today


Badass! Let me get that intake!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

You can come and get this 61 rag, the deal fell through


----------



## IIMPALAA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> You can come and get this 61 rag, the deal fell through


Don't tempt me :nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNER

Looks great, he'll of a build right here.


----------



## indyzmosthated

Nice build. Taking notes


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Been a LIL slow,,


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

workin


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

gettin there


----------



## Caballo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> gettin there



 Lawdy Lawdy!!!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN

nice


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Digging tht shade of blue


----------



## big C

Cars looking good whit. I may be finishing up my 64 in your neck of the woods. Looks like im heading your way in the next 2yrs


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Come on bigg dogg...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Lookin good..... I wish the painter would huuuruuup so I can get moving on mine


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> gettin there



Lookin good there!!!!!!


----------



## SLScc78MC

Nice, is it a kandy blue?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Not On the motor but The body and frame will be...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Send me some Motivational pictures


----------



## indyzmosthated

What serpentine kit is that


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

one that I found online, inexpensive


----------



## indyzmosthated

Text me the info on it if you can sometime


----------



## on1

this build is looking bad ass. keep up the good work!


----------



## JOHNER

That engine! Loving the serpentine kit:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

indyzmosthated said:


> Text me the info on it if you can sometime


 hit me up 770 633 0968


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> gettin there


 man that is so beautiful. Going to be bad ass


----------



## drasticbean

its coming out beautiful...


----------



## jdfx1

Ttt


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Venom62

Looking good bro!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks  took a family trip to VENICE ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WHAT A PLACE


----------



## Caballo

Nice. That's where my wife is from.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Caballo said:


> Nice. That's where my wife is from.


That's awesome, have you been here yet!!!!


----------



## indyzmosthated

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> looks like a good fit


What motor mounts are those


----------



## Caballo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That's awesome, have you been here yet!!!!


I've been there twice. Real expensive!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

indyzmosthated said:


> What motor mounts are those


Those mounts are for the LS motor, I'm not sure where I got them I can check when I get home.... I may have gotten them from Street and performance


----------



## flaked85

TTT:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

while in Europe I kicked it with some homeboys


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm back at it


----------



## plague

How was lowriders over seas looked like a cool trip


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Of course they don't have all the vehicles that we do because they have a bunch of European cars. They are dedicated and I think the goals are the same. I kicked it with guys from four different clubs and they sound just like us when they're talking about this low riding lifestyle!


----------



## plague

See I like that, I miss the times where people would just build diffrent cars, and not get frowned on, I bet those guys got a lot of different ideas and those guys got a lot of good ideas. I miss going to the shows and seeing diffrent cars. Nice build topic


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks, I appreciate it 
just trying my best


----------



## JustCruisin

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


Yo, that's Kool Keith! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Coming out awesome


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

JustCruisin said:


> Yo, that's Kool Keith! :cheesy:
> That's hilariously ha ha


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Coming out awesome


 thanks homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Finished the bridge now have to finish the belly


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Sometimes I get bored and just start to assemble some things


----------



## indyzmosthated

Nice!


----------



## KERRBSS

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Sometimes I get bored and just start to assemble some things


That a ford 9", or a versailles?


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Sometimes I get bored and just start to assemble some things


That's the good thing about getting bored.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

KERRBSS said:


> That a ford 9", or a versailles?


 Lincoln


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Any feedback on using the Lincolns


----------



## king debo

I liked mine..I'd def do another Versailles.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks DEBO


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I love this mess!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## flaked85

gettin there homie,progress:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Finished the bridge now have to finish the belly


nice work :h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

mmmmmmmm The build begins


----------



## D.Griego

Can't wait to see this car finished, looking good.


----------



## el toby

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ready to paint


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

excellent work Whit, car is badass already


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'm getting pretty excited..., thanks styles


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good off up in here


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

So close but still so far away


----------



## jdfx1

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> ready to paint


Perfection bro inspired 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DIRT_BAG

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> ready to paint


Lookin sharp


----------



## JOHNER

Nice!! She looks ready for paint.


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good!


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work! Great progress!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated

Looks great. Will the top still go all the way down with the bridge?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

As far as I know this is the way everyone does it.... If the world famous Johnny Salters says do it like this I listen!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

jdfx1 said:


> Perfection bro inspired
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





DIRT_BAG said:


> Lookin sharp





johner956 said:


> Nice!! She looks ready for paint.





Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good!





mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work! Great progress!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks, so close I can taste it...yum


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

looking real good


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

X2


----------



## Daddy ooo

Man your ride is really coming together. Wow


----------



## indyzmosthated

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> As far as I know this is the way everyone does it.... If the world famous Johnny Salters says do it like this I listen!!!!!


Great


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Work work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Progress


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Two man show


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Looks badass!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good up In here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:h5:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice job!


----------



## DIRT_BAG

Nice shade of blue


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


That color of blue is a nicer color then the other shades of blue then talked about


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## ROB_LOU

Sick build homie. Had my eyes cocked like a pistol when you cut off everything but the dash


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

them THANGS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

oooooooow weeeeeee


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## D.Griego

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


 looking good nice color choice.


----------



## JOHNER

Oh man! Beautiful wheels, great color.


----------



## DIRT_BAG

Love the color :thumbsup: I tagged you in a post on Instagram, this dude has a bunch of 57 rags he's pulling out of his pops land


----------



## king debo

Looking juicy!! Nice wurk


----------



## REYXTC

Dippin by summer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Nice color


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

yea you clowning......lookin good In here


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

REYXTC said:


> Dippin by summer


:wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

REYXTC said:


> Dippin by summer


thats the plan


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

D.Griego said:


> looking good nice color choice.





johner956 said:


> Oh man! Beautiful wheels, great color.





DIRT_BAG said:


> Love the color :thumbsup: I tagged you in a post on Instagram, this dude has a bunch of 57 rags he's pulling out of his pops land





king debo said:


> Looking juicy!! Nice wurk





MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice color





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yea you clowning......lookin good In here


Thanks Homie's, I'm moving fast now!!!!


----------



## Caballo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>



The paint looks as good as I thought it would be!

Plus you got me thinking of a cool idea for a respirator....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ha ha ha aha


----------



## 817Lowrider

fly!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

damn whit ! looking good brother:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Look good Bro. Yes sir


----------



## plague

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


NICE


----------



## Royalty

:wave::h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## jdfx1

This car is gonna be the shit!! Can't w8 to see the chrome and stainless get put on 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## flaked85

hell yeah homie.lovin the blue color choice.:h5:


----------



## king debo

Frame all painted??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Its on fire In here....do It to It


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Yup yup, frame is painted. Just waiting on some parts to begin assembly


----------



## indyzmosthated

Badass for sure


----------



## BigvicQ

Sick


----------



## Caballo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Tht boy wet


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

That's funny shit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The home he always keeps an eye out


----------



## Coca Pearl

Paint work looks good wit. Yall doing a good job with this 57


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> Paint work looks good wit. Yall doing a good job with this 57


 Thanks Homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Caballo said:


>





TONY MONTANA said:


> View attachment 1623786
> Tht boy wet


 ha ha That's some funny shit ha


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

jdfx1 said:


> This car is gonna be the shit!! Can't w8 to see the chrome and stainless get put on
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





flaked85 said:


> hell yeah homie.lovin the blue color choice.:h5:





king debo said:


> Frame all painted??





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Its on fire In here....do It to It


 Thanks everybody stay tuned we're on the homestretch. But still a long way to go



indyzmosthated said:


> Badass for sure





BigvicQ said:


> Sick


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

dammit man!


----------



## jmoraza

Big Whit putting in some work! God job! :bowrofl:


----------



## flaked85

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Yup yup, frame is painted. Just waiting on some parts to begin assembly


:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> them THANGS


 lawd ! looking good fam! I need to order a set for my OG zeniths ! them daytons on point whit!


----------



## DUB562

that mutha fucc lookin fresh homie.


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR THE HOMIE BIG WHIT!:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

All blue
it's a bluetiful world


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

This 57 is "G" for real. Awesome job


----------



## DKM ATX

Lawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REYXTC

Crippin lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thats a nice ass paint job you got there ma dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Wow Bro. Looking good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

But where the updates at doe?.......you holdin out :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

This is all I got slim


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The last three weeks we've been finishing up volleyball so it's about to be on and cracin again


----------



## Coca Pearl

I see some engraving going on in here


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> This is all I got slim





Oh shit..... its all carved up......im having a few things done on the OG as well


----------



## 817Lowrider

Noce


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

You and slim some ballin ass brothers whit!!! Lol!!


----------



## Mr Gee

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> This is all I got slim



Love the color man!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Coca Pearl

All I see it chrome and paint. I do notice the side ports on the cylinder . Are you going with an aircraft setup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Whoa I see ya.....lookin good


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> All I see it chrome and paint. I do notice the side ports on the cylinder . Are you going with an aircraft setup


Yes sirrr


----------



## Daddy ooo

Wow Bigwhitt that baby is coming out hella sweet &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## graham

LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work, great quality build right here.


----------



## CJAY

LOOKIN REAL NICE WHIT!!!! Good shit!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## flaked85

BUMP!


----------



## JOHNER

Look at that frame! Chrome and paint


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

All blue everything


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

with a little bling.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

running some hardlines


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

BLUED Up


----------



## D.Griego

Looking good.


----------



## indyzmosthated

Nice


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

Engine looks great, all that chrome is going to look great on there, any interior yet?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

johner956 said:


> Engine looks great, all that chrome is going to look great on there, any interior yet?


Everything is in, my interior guy is just waiting on the car!!! I'm slowing everyone down


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Everything is in, my interior guy is just waiting on the car!!! I'm slowing everyone down


That means you need to get on the job big homie.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I know, that's the problem. I have a real job and


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I know, that's the problem. I have a real job and


Real job and family first.


----------



## bigmike83fleet

Nice rides even better fam and story ...i seen a video of the king of the streets can you send me the link thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks.....
What do you mean you seen the video?


----------



## indyzmosthated

Looking good. The ig vid was definitely motivation.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks homie


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks homie


looking forward the build I follow you on Instagram also an it motivates me also


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

blvd cruiser 832 said:


> looking forward the build I follow you on Instagram also an it motivates me also


Leave me a comment on IG


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## wannabelowrider

:wow: definitely a top notch build


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## Coca Pearl

Work on the 57 is giving me the bluez. Nice work you guys are doing over the Whit


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

This ride is the shyt.


----------



## JOHNER

:worship:


----------



## jdfx1

Wow bro insane 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KERRBSS

Cars lookin great, but why no frame wrap?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good.....Its going down over there.


----------



## king debo

Looks Amazing!


----------



## indyzmosthated

Looks damn good!


----------



## plague

DAMN, BEAUTIFUL


----------



## flaked85

:nicoderm:


----------



## The Scientist

KERRBSS said:


> Cars lookin great, but why no frame wrap?


People using Aircraft Hydros don't necessarily need a frame wrap, but at least fully weld the factory stitch weld on the seams.. ..Just sayin'


----------



## JOHNER

Love everything about this build, No fucking stitched weld is Gona make or break this hoe, keep me coming brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

JUST ME said:


>


THIS BITCH IS BAD WHIT!!! Much props hoMie!!!:h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Looking good in here!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I did reinforce my arches


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

thanks for all the positive comments, sorry I've been gone taking my son to college... A full wrap was not needed for the set up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

A little more progress


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## D.Griego

Looking good, lot of inspiration in this build topic.


----------



## indyzmosthated

She's coming together. Looking good!


----------



## Coca Pearl

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> thanks for all the positive comments, sorry I've been gone taking my son to college... A full wrap was not needed for the set up


A full wrap frame is not needed for the setup unless that's what you want. Making nice progress


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Beautiful


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:beautiful


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks homies


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## flaked85

Backyard eastcoast built.big props dawg!:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

flaked85 said:


> Backyard eastcoast built.big props dawg!:h5:


Thanks dog


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Man this is hard, looking sick!!!! :h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Y U H8TIN said:


> Man this is hard, looking sick!!!! :h5:


For the people homie...


----------



## DKM ATX

damn clean!!!Whit what school did your son commit to?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

DKM ATX said:


> damn clean!!!Whit what school did your son commit to?


He committed to Syracuse, thanks for asking.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

he was really excited about getting into the Whitman school of business


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking damn good whit!! I'm back on mines full fledge  i ordered a set of those 5.20's hope there better than the OG's


----------



## Coca Pearl

That's what's up Whit. I'm sure your a proud father of your son. My daughter is going to college for premed.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Coca Pearl said:


> That's what's up Whit. I'm sure your a proud father of your son. My daughter is going to college for premed.


Helllllllllll YEA..... That is awesome, I am proud of her also!!! 
KNOWLEDGE IS KING


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

slow progress


----------



## Toonz505

That is one beautiful build brother:naughty:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> He committed to Syracuse, thanks for asking.


congrats to your son & your family!!


----------



## DKM ATX

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> He committed to Syracuse, thanks for asking.


I love seeing young men doing the right thing. Big ups to you and your wife for laying the foundation.


----------



## JOHNER

Congrats to your son, build Is top notch!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> slow progress


Progress is progress. Looking awesome, badass build top notch for sure!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> slow progress


I need the template for installing those fuel injection badges and flags if you have them.


----------



## chopto

good work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I need the template for installing those fuel injection badges and flags if you have them.


Text me your email address and I will show you what I used..... The logos were a little crooked so I had to slap the hose a little bit but it looks fine


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I did not drill the holes look at the logos were a little crooked


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

damn! gonna be sick bro. 






BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


----------



## MR.59

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking damn good whit!! I'm back on mines full fledge  i ordered a set of those 5.20's hope there better than the OG's


when you hold them, you can see the improvements that were done


----------



## KERRBSS

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


I woulda paid you for a template and some dimensions for that pulley and bracket setup. I plan on machining all mine myself.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

KERRBSS said:


> I woulda paid you for a template and some dimensions for that pulley and bracket setup. I plan on machining all mine myself.


 my bad.... I would not have charged you. But it's a little late now, I think the club brother might be ordering one I'll keep you posted


----------



## MIRACLE

Are you leaving the inner wheel wells off?


----------



## KERRBSS

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> my bad.... I would not have charged you. But it's a little late now, I think the club brother might be ordering one I'll keep you posted


Thank you sir


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

MIRACLE said:


> Are you leaving the inner wheel wells off?


No.! They are on now... Ha ha ha!!!! I thought I could put them on when I take the wheel off


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Like a impala


----------



## MIRACLE

Haha Tri-Five fender assembly is a job itself.



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> No.! They are on now... Ha ha ha!!!! I thought I could put them on when I take the wheel off


----------



## JOHNER

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> No.! They are on now... Ha ha ha!!!! I thought I could put them on when I take the wheel off


Damn, had to take the whole fender off?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Yeaaaa it was a job!!!!


----------



## plague

WOW COMIN TOGETHER NICE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good in here


----------



## CJAY

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> He committed to Syracuse, thanks for asking.


NOW THATS A BUILD TO BE EXTREMELY PROUD OF!!! Congrats Whit!! I'll be sure to be watching for him on Saturday mornings now!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

CJAY said:


> NOW THATS A BUILD TO BE EXTREMELY PROUD OF!!! Congrats Whit!! I'll be sure to be watching for him on Saturday mornings now!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks Homie, he will be wearing number 25.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Sorry fellas, there's a lot of nothing going on.


----------



## DKM ATX

Bump for the homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DKM ATX said:


> Bump for the homie


x2


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I'll post new pic soon!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

little Detail


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## npazzin

Dayum!


----------



## JOHNER

Top notch build!!


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## plague

HAPPY HOLIDAYS BIG DADDY, BET YOU GOT SOME PARTS UNDER THE TREE, JUST LOVE THIS WHOLE BUILD.


----------



## plague

WOW


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Happy Holidays!!!


 happy holidays to a TRUE rider we gone ride my Brother whit! see you sooon !!


----------



## SAM1

:thumbsup: DEF


----------



## moorevisual

can't wait to see this bad boy on the street


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BADDD MADRE FOCKA LOWKO!!
WISH I HAD ONE !!!





JUST ME said:


>


----------



## jspekdc2

57 has come along way. BIG MOTIVATION.


----------



## Daddy ooo

WOW Big Whitt your ride is a absolute Lowriders dream car. All your hard work is paying off. Let me know if and when you bring her out west. Happy New year Bro


----------



## ABRAXASS

Bad ass.......


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

On another level build


----------



## RobLBC

Great quality build. But try to find some OG 5.20s or even some FR380s; those China Sportways look off.


----------



## flaked85

TTT! for the homie BIGWHIT64. POST YOUR CAR UP RobLBC:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

WISH I HAD ONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

damnnn give the rest of us with a 57 a chance bro


----------



## JOHNER

Post some pics brother!


----------



## flaked85

TTT:wave:


----------



## Viejitos50chevy

EXCANDALOW said:


> BADDD MADRE FOCKA LOWKO!!
> WISH I HAD ONE !!!


Wow man very impressed .

Keep up the good work


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------

